# The Dead...



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fate riled against his prison, unable to pursue the treacherous thief who had stolen his weapon. It was his sacred duty to safeguard the Blade of the Lost, and it had fallen into the hands of a warpspawned sorcerer! 

A metallic scream shook the entire tomb complex. The Necron lord, Fate, had not been able to awaken himself. Though his mind was active and his command absolute, his form had not received the power necessary to completely revive itself, thus reducing him to a mere spectator through his minion`s eyes... 

His only hope now lie with the strangers, those who had arrived not long ago and claimed to be servants of Lord Misery. The news they brought of Misery`s demise only increased Fate`s agitation for it meant he was now under increased pressure to succeed. If he did not, The Forgotten`s plan would be... He did not wish to even consider it. 

For now, he simply had to trust in this group of Necrons. If they truly were servants of Lord Misery, then perhaps there was a chance for success yet. Surely his own subordinates would see his plan through regardless. With a moment of lucidity through his rage, he summoned them forth. 


--- --- --- 

Shadow, Taint, Destruction: The three of you (Pain as well) have been damaged heavily following your encounter with the warp based life forms in the battle above. Despite your efforts, you were unable to stem the tide and you were forced to retreat without achieving your goal. The weapon is lost. 
The four of you stand in an isolated chamber within Lord Fate`s tomb, contemplating your failure as swarmos of scarabs tend to your repair. Recall your encounter with Lord Fate earlier, he did not seem happy with being forced to trust you. Converse among yourselves what you think of this. Also note that the chamber you are in is guarded by eight Tomb Spyders. After a short time, a cryptek enters and summons you before Lord Fate.

Mourn, Reaper, Terror, Deathbringer, Unending: The four of you are dormant until a cryptek awakens you. You will revive in the order in which you post, as the cryptek reactivates you.He asks you to remember your names and your past, take this oppurtunity to establish your character a little. Describe your memories, what you were in life, what you have seen, perhaps even your interactions with the other three in this chamber. The chamber is lined with row upon row of silent scarabs clinging to the walls. If you feel the need for maintenance, you can summon a few of them to help you. After a short time, the cryptek informs all of you that Lord Fate awaits you.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

"Unit 249, Flayed One Class, 'Mourn', respond." Mourn's eyes flickered to life. How long had he been dormant? All his limbs felt numb, and false. A large, silver carapaced being hovered in front of him, its many green eyes fixed upon him. "What do you remember?" it asked, in a cold, metallic voice. "I..." he began. What _did _he remember? "I... I am Mourn." he replied, wearily. "Anything else...?" it asked.

"Yes... Yes, I was... I was a killer." The cryptek's many eyes swerved around and fixed onto the screaming face hanging from Mourn's back. "I..." he continued, "I murdered innocents. Children, mothers..." His voice was dry and metallic, having not used his voice for so long. "I felt like there was something missing in my life... I felt the need for power... To claim dominance over the lives of others..." The cryptek kept silent, its eyes rotating in calculated circles around the sockets. "Then, we were nearing defeat, and I was given a curse for my sins. I was cursed with immortality..."

The cryptek extended a long arm, and Mourn fell out of his cryo-tube. "You are ready, Lord Fate awaits you." it informed him, as it hovered off. Mourn got up wearily, but felt much stronger now. He turned his head, and tugged slightly on the husk of flesh extended over his back. He _was _a murderer, and now, he would have the chance to prove it again...


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Flayer 218 awake" the cryptek said, Terror tumbled to the ground his left arm landing a few feet away. " Scarabs " the cryptek shouted, all of a sudden two Scarabs had a hold over him Terror screamed and thrashed about trying to break free. It was over within a minute and Terror looked at his arm it was an odd feeling to have it on him again. "Name" the cryptek asked clearly eager to wake the overs. "Terror" he said and the cryptek eyes started to scan him "Flayer 218 'Terror you are now recognised. 

Terror stared at him and was about to leave when he was asked the fateful question " History, what do you remember" Terror began to try and recall his past but it was hazy, apart from sudden clear images. He was sucked into one and soon he was replaying his past. " Private Smith reporting sir," " die you scum" "I can't believe that I'm the captain now" " Congratulations men we are the first to beat the Old ones" " Susan I love you, noooooo" " I'm sorry men this is the end, Sun you will grow up to be a great Necrontyre" " were saved, whats happening were turning into machines" 

"That is enough" the cryptek pulled up Terror, "High Lord Pain is waiting for you, go now" and with that he left. Terror was in a daze the images had engulfed him. Soon like a tide they receded, Terror only was sure about one thing, His Wife dyeing at the hands of the Eldar, he would avenge her, and with that thought in his head he went to see Pain


----------



## Kalawaki (Feb 2, 2011)

*The Reaper Awakens*

"Unit signature 451208, wraith class, respond."
Reaper stirred, and the ominous green glow that substituted for his eyes suddenly lit up. He looked around, and with a dark voice, he spoke. "451208 responding..." He said, as he uncoiled his whip-like tail and pulled himself out from his tomb. He hovered above the ground, and took a moment to scan his surroundings. He had been asleep for a long time. Even the dust of his tomb had practically been fossilized and was collecting some dust of its own.

"Your name and your memories, 451208." the Cryptek said, snapped him out of his musings. He paused, before he began to respond. "I remember...the C'tan, the horrible feeling of having my soul torn out and stuffed into this body...i remember the screams of my race, the war with the warp beings...I remember when the C'tan blessed me by removing me of my morality and my mortality...." He continued, rubbing the dull part of his blade-like fingers which resembled a flayed one's flayers together, enjoying the sound. He turned to look at the Cryptek over his shoulder as he paused the metallic shing sounds. "But most of all, I remember the terror, the screams of agony, and the pleasure it brings me to kill. To feel the blood of my lord's enemies warming my cold blades. To see the look of horror as I pounce on them from the shadows. You asked my name, cryptek? You may register me by what the enemies of my lord have come to call me; The Reaper."

The cryptek tilted its head, its eyes spinning and focusing on Reaper in what could count as confusion, Reaper had shown a hint of an emotion, an uncommon thing for the necron's. But it simply brushed it aside. "Accepted." It said, before moving on, leaving Reaper to his own devices. He momentarily shifted on his phase, and the dust that had collected on and in him fell harmlessly to the floor, before he phased back in and slowly hovered down the corridor, to find his lord. His lord wouldn't have awoken him if he wasn't needed, so he intended to find out what he had to do to please him.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction did not like loosing, not one bit; least of all to the living. As the scarabs repaired his broken body he contemplated about the battle about. the living had been a sorcerer, a powerful one, but was not completely reckless. It had control of it's element, and that cautioned Destruction alittle into rethinking for the next time he meet it.

There would be a next time, Destruction swore to it!

Looking around, he didn't converse with the rest, realising it was futile, and ignored all incoming messages into his core memory. Suddenly a cryptek floated in, and summoned him to Lord Fates chamber. Destruction stood with the other, ready to receive his punishment that was due.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"Awaken immortal, the living appoach one more"
A passionless voice broke through the void, smashed the bonds of his solitude and as always, he tried to breath. Tried to inhale, tried to feel cold air within his lugs, to reassure himself he was indeed alive. Yet he had no lungs, the reflex was futile, pointless, the actions of a soul encased in a metallic tomb. Immortal, yet not truly alive, he merely lingered... dwelled within this prison of precious metals and loathed it.

Not just it, hatred ran through his body like rivers of molten ore, gnawing at the metal, a beast within desperate to get out. The immortal had heard the words, yet now he allowed them to penetrate his soul, there meaning reverberating within his mind, a sonic wave which turned the trickle into an avalanche, into a raging storm of bitterness.

The living approach once more. He would crush the life from there bodies. Slowly he reached up and ran his fingers delicately along the blade of his warscythe. Nothing, no receptors to carry the feeling of his blade, yet te sudden halt of his fingers, the grinding of servos as they pressed against nothing told him it still lay strapped across his back.

Now the immortal, looked and saw, saw scarabs clinging to the wall their eyes lifeless, bodies limp. Yet he was awake. His limbs moved slowly, for a mere mo,ent foreign to his as they both recovered for the years they had remained idle, waiting, watching.

The cryptex lingered and the immortal's stare turned directly to him, fixing him with a questioning gaze

"Your memories?"

The immortal laughed a high cold laugh

"I remember so very little yet so very much, i remember the day the old ones came for us, the day there counterstroke drove us to ground, the day they flooded over the barricades in a lving seething mass even as our weapons stripped the very flesh from there bones. I remember how we flailed, searched for a power to defeat them and then found them, amidst he stars... Gods... Gods whom we pledged too, and who through salvation became our metallic doom."

The cryptex, merely nodded and allowed him to pass, placing his guass blaster in his hands. As he exited the silence was broken

"Lord fate wishes to see you"

The deathbringer gave throaty chuckle

"Who else"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

_The weapon is lost..._

Shadow stirred, the voice reverberating through his metal skull, the angry voice, shouting out for its lost possession,

_The weapon is lost!_

Shadow remembered something, if only for a fleeting moment, a face that the voice matched. No, it did not match, but it was similar. So, very similar.

A laughing face, cackling as Shadow spun away into oblivion...

"Wraith, respond. What is your number and designated name?" clipped the voice of the cryptek before him. Shadow was inside some kind of tomb complex... Lord Fate's tomb complex. It came back to him now; the battle which had been lost. Shadow watched as scarab swarms flew around him and repaired the damage to his chest-plate and shoulder.

*"Don't you know my serial-number, cryptek? Can't you analyse it?"* sneered Shadow, rising from the sarcophagus inside which he had been left. The cryptek just blinked, unmoving.

*"No? Ok, how about... one?"* Shadow said, with no small measure of pride. *"Progenitor-class Prototype Alpha, Lord Shadow, the First Wraith. That good enough?"*

Shadow heard the data-coils whirring furiously inside the cryptek, before finally it made a grunting acknowledgement, and moved on. Shadow cast his eyes around the chamber, noticing his old companions: Misery's Company.

_Ugh, what a pathetic little band that was._ thought Shadow dismissively, floating past nonchalantly as the scarabs finished their repairs. Shadow slid through a set of doors, where he awaited the address of Lord Fate.

*"Angry words and a good helping of reprimanding, I should think..."* muttered Shadow to whoever was listening.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint fidgeted, feeling a measure of discomfort, its neck servos were strained and it had the most unsettling feeling hanging about it like a shroud, its encounter with the Daemonette had not gone well, the Daemon refusing to stand still and then...

Taint purged the thought from its memory coils, getting rid of the feeling in the process, it was Taint, Flayed One to Lord Misery- No, Misery was dead; then who was the new Lord? Or was Taint to function independent for now?

No, that was not right either, a recently introduced memory flashed through its mind; Lord Fate. He had not seem too pleased to be forced into trusting Misery’s Company, but it mattered not to Taint, who returned its gaze to roaming around the chamber. Tomb Spyders watched, perhaps guarding to prevent them from leaving or causing damage to the Tomb complex.

The Flayed Ones claws twitched as scarabs swarmed over its body, repairing the heavy damage sustained from that accursed Daemonette, Taint did not usually get angry or show much emotion, but in a sudden burst of fury it swore to itself that it would find and slay the Daemonette and cast her torn and broken body in the Abyss. But it drove thoughts of vengeance from its mind; it had to concentrate on the matters at hand.

Taint watched as Shadow, an old acquaintance from the days serving Lord Misery, toyed with a Cryptek, boasting about his serial number, foolish arrogant Wraith, yet he had chosen to aid them when Shadow could have easily joined the Deceivers forces.
Taint knew its own number, but when the Cryptek moved to it and asked for Taints name and serial-code, Taint merely looked at it, until even the Crypteks logical mind began to experience old forgotten feelings, discomfort and unease.

The Cryptek moved on, leaving Taint to dismiss the Scarabs, who had finished their work; it rose from its crouched position and headed to where Lord Fate was imprisoned. It had been summoned and thus it would go and see what its new Lord wished of it.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

A cold dark silence seemed to stretch on toward eternity. It was peaceful. It must have been what death was like, nothing, oblivion. Then there was sound. It was faint at first, a slight murmur at the edge of existence. It was a call back to his nightmare, back to the living. _No_, his mind screamed, _let me sleep!_ The sound was louder now. It had become the scuttling of a thousand feet and the sound of a voice calling. The footsteps changed from the light patter much like a rain storm, to the sound of a million heavy hammers beating on metal. The voice turned from a slight murmur into a booming thunder.

A pair of emerald eyes lit against the metal background. “Respond,” the voice said again. As the eyes scanned over it readouts flashed to life. It was startling to his mind, yet so familiar. The analysis finished. “*Cryptek*,” an alien voice said. It took several milliseconds for its owner to register. He didn’t add the second part, minimal threat. The thing before him gave a puzzled look, as puzzled as a necron could give. 

“What is your number and designated name,” the Cryptek asked. The heavy destroyer stared back. “*Unending*,” was the only reply. The cryptek looked at him while trying to recall the data, but was unable to find anything but the name. 

“Your memories,” the thing asked. Memory engrams slowly activated. An ancient self made system of recovery began its work. Unending felt the restoration begin, but wondered had he made this? If he was the only one who had it then yes, but how had he done it? 

Reconstruction of memory block one finished: code 083116097114116. There was some massive thing. It hovered above beings of flesh and blood. It spoke in words that were purposefully lost: An offer. There was compliance. Green lightning speared through him: one of the first? Skin bubbled and blood boiled: pain. Suddenly a cold metallic feeling. He watched as his own body was stripped away: Amazement. 
Block two finished: code 072097116101. A battlefield. Green light speared from something in his arms. A creature was torn into atoms: The living. Something hit him in the chest. Eyes looked down to see a gaping hole in his chest. There was no pain: Intrigue. A new blinding light filled his view, then darkness. A tomb: Bewilderment. Something calls, he moves forward. Sudden blackness, the battlefield again: Why had he not died? A sudden flash of a thousand such battlefields and a handful of deaths. Realization: Life/Death unending, death unobtainable.

It had all taken less than a second. “*Life/Death.. Unending… Expunge.. Living… Memories reconstructing…*” A cold feeling coursed up and down his spine. Death unobtainable.

Green lighting sparked between pronounced spine segments. What was once his right arm came to life. Lightning danced throughout the bulky metal frame and into the weapon’s primary tube. Unlike the standard version it appeared bulkier at the capacitors and mounting point. Unending rose from the ground and slowly moved forward. The Cryptek took a step back. “Lord Fate awaits you,” it finished.

Others stirred in the room. Two flayed ones his systems told him. A warning flashed, virus infection. What kind of a virus could infect them? Two others, wraith appeared in his vision near them. They floated off the ground much as he did. More data flashed ahead of him. Then there was the last one. Immortal flashed for this one. The word brought something to Unending’s mind. He had been an Immortal once, but not one of those. This one had fluid lines, he had never shared those. He was something more primitive. Was this what came after him? Was he a mistake? No, he thought. A shard of memory flashed forward. When so many had chosen to reform themselves, he had not. No, he had chosen to remain as this even after taking up the destroyer body. He did not understand why. Perhaps it was to keep himself closer to the flesh he had once owned, or so that he would always remember himself. As more shards of memories flashed through his head Unending moved quietly toward the room’s exit, and fell in line with the others. Best not to keep their lord waiting.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The chamber was as cold as the grave it resembled as the group of ten necron commanders assembled. The enormous upright casket at the epicentre of the chamber hummed softly with the contained essence of one of the Forgotten`s greatest servants. 

'My Lord, they are assembled.' The cryptek called, bowing before the giant coffin. 

_I see them._ Fate replied. _Do they serve?_ 

'They serve, my Lord.' The cryptek replied. 'Those of your house and those of Lord Misery`s house bow to your will.' 

_I need..._ 

'My Lord?' The cryptek stepped forward. 

_...L...I...F...E..._

'I understand.' The cryptek called. He turned to the assembled necrons. 'I am Observer. I am the one who will command you for now.' 

--- --- ---​
All: For now, you have one goal. Fate needs energy to fully revivify, and the most ready source of energy lies in the cities above. With the daemonic incursion passed, it should be far easier to harvest the living. 

Taint, Mourn, Terror: Observer gives each of you a cohort of three flayed ones to command. These possess no will and will simply act according to yours. They don`t speak, think, or feel. 

You will be teleported to the city above. Though the daemons are gone, there are still human survivors who escaped their grasp. But they will not escape yours. Your task is to harvest the living, take anything up to half a dozen prisoners each. You might encounter some military resistance, and you may also be tempted to indulge your own hate fuelled desires upon the living rather than capture them.

Shadow, Reaper: Observer tasks the two of you with reconnaisance. Given that you have far more mobility than most others, you should start with the upper storeys of the highrise buildings toward the city core. You are teleported fairly close and have a wide view of the city. From here, you might see bastions of resistance or clusters of survivors that you can contact the others about. 

Unending: With little other role suited for you, Observer tasks you with clearing a section of city so he can establish a surface base. As you begin to remove the buildings from existence with your heavy weapon, a group of ragged militia launches an attack against you. There are roughly a dozen of them against you, equipped with autoguns. You can try to take them all on yourself, or you can seek assistance from one or both of the wraiths. 

Destruction, Deathbringer: Observer sends you both to the battlefield where the vanguard of Fate`s army so recently fought against a daemonic incursion. 

Destruction, your task is to seek out any reasonably intact imperial vehicles and mark them with a beacon. The damage wrought is heavy, but you might find anywhere between half a dozen to thirty such vehicles across the scorched wastes. You may also find survivors. As with the flayers, they are to be taken for harvesting. The Immortal, Pain, will assist you.

Deathbringer, Observer tasks you with seeking out a weapon that was lost previously. It is a staff of light, left behind in the previous battle. Also be aware that any prisoners you come across must be harvested. You have a cohort of two necron immortals. They have no thought, voice or will they simply act according to yours. The importance of this staff will be revealed later.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Mourn was fully functional by the time he reached Lord Fate's chamber, and even more so when he was teleported to the cityscape above. Mourn would have a chance to kill again. That was his desire, his _purpose_ in unlife. To his dismay, he had been instructed not to kill without reason, but rather to take prisoners for Lord Fate. He had to bite back his bloodlust until later - he would get his chance...

He set his teleportation apparatus to a dark alley, where he and his retinue would be completely concealed until they emerged. He had set the coordinates perfectly, taking into account the radius of intervening objects. 

He arrive exactly as planned, his mindless bodyguard forming a tight circle around him. He stalked forward through the darkness, his claws clicking in anticipation. The alley emerged into a vast, sunlit expanse, tall buildings scraping the sky. Then, the first of the victims walked by. It was a civilian woman, about in her young adulthood, strolling a carriage with a screaming baby inside. Willing his retinue to remain completely motionless, Mourn activated his phase shifter and ran out, grabbing the women by the neck and yanking her into the alley. The carriage spun off, the baby crying even louder for its mother. The flayed ones quickly grabbed the human and implanted a syringe into her arm, instantly putting her to sleep.

And so the others came, hearing the baby's call, and one-by-one Mourn grabbed them into the alley, where he kept his bounty for Lord Fate. His Lord would be gifted the life essence of six more souls.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending hovered past a ruin and halted. His eyes locked on another building. This was his task. The cryptek, Observer, had assigned the clearing of ground for an ascent to the surface, Green lightning flickered over his spine as energy levels reached their peak. The resulting blast from the heavy gauss cannon was both sudden and devastating. The impact ripped through a wall leaving crumbling bricks before it struck the intended target. Energy coursed and rippled across the wall before it simply atomized in an explosion of energy. The building shook under the impact and began to collapse as a load bearing wall was removed. Another blast speared into the building. The first might have been sufficient to crumble the structure, but the second assured a faster fall. Within seconds there was nothing but a broken ruin. Unending slid out into the street and picked another building, another soon to be pile of rubble.[/COLOR]

A man peaked from behind another building. His name was Darius. Once in his life he had been a worker in a local facility. Now he was half crazed holding an autogun trying to take back his home. First came the daemons, and now the metal things. Darius turned to the rag tag group. “What is it,” one man asked. “A metal man, a robot or some kind of servitor,” Darius replied. Several of the men gave a deep groan. They had lost so much. “We can defeat it,” Darius said, “It’s not some daemon, it’s just a machine!” “Look at what it did to those buildings,” another man interrupted. “Yes, but it’s a machine. Look at it. That thing is simply moving from building to building blasting them apart. How many of us work beside servitors?” There was a grumble of acknowledgments, “They do their tasks mindlessly. Look at that thing. It’s the same only instead of stamping or cutting it’s demolishing buildings.” Some of the men seemed to ease up. Only a servitor several thought. They were easy enough to destroy. Darius stood and checked his rifle. “Alright, we move fast and get in close,” he said moving into a crouching position, “The damned thing is moving slowly. We keep moving once we make it in close then hammer it to pieces.” Several of the men nodded, others only gripped their weapons tightly. Then they charged.

Unending glanced toward the movement. Classification: Living. Species: Human. Weaponry: Chemical reactive based projectiles. Threat Evaluation: Minimal. Orders: Destruction of Structures… Orders: Destruction of Structures Harvest Living… Expunge Living. Cold filled his body and mind. It was not a physical cold, he had long ago given up his flesh, no it was something he had felt many times. The living could do one thing he could not, they could die it was the natural order of things. Living always bring death… expunge the living! *Living*he sent to the others as the first shells pinged against him.

Darius fired the first burst. The bullets simply deformed against the creature’s back and fell to the ground. “Come on boys,” he roared. His voice drained away as the metal creature spun and fired. A man directly to his right disappeared in a sudden blast which left little more than a disappearing cloud of mist and atomized rubble behind where his body should have fallen. “Oh frag,” someone shouted tossing his weapon aside and running for the closest building.

Another blast exited the gauss cannon, another vaporized human. Each face was filled with terror, or desperation. Why? What were these things so scared of? They were dead. Unending saw death as a peaceful slumber. It would be cold and dark. There would be peace unending. This is what they would feel forever. Another of the living disappeared as an energy discharge speared from his weapon. He could never feel that release. Cold hate flowed through his every thought. Several of the living were fleeing, still some remained.

Darius felt a wave of fear as he realized they were running. He was abandoned. “Come on,” he shouted trying to rally them, “We can kill it!” The closest man disintegrated under another shot. As he turned back the metal thing filled his view. A metal hand shot forward and caught him by the throat. Suddenly his feet were kicking to find ground. The thing looked at him as it fired again. The blast sent part of a wall over onto another fleeing man making a wet crunch as it landed. “*Why Fear…*” this thing asked in a voice that sounded like a whisper. Darius panicked and emptied his clip with the muzzle of the gun only inches from the thing’s face. It looked at him with one broken eye. “*Why Fear…*” it repeated as tiny metallic things swarmed over the cracks and holes. To his horror Darius watched as the metal flowed back together making this attacker whole again. “By the God Emperor,” Darius whispered. “*No God*,” it said as metal muscles flexed.

“What the Throne was that,” Thrax asked as he saw Darius’s convulsing body tossed aside. Blood covered the thing’s arm with spray across its upper torso. He ducked down. “Quiet,” another man snapped. “Are we safe here,” another asked. “Shut up,” the first said again. “What?” “Shut the frag up or I’ll kill you myself!” “Are we safe here?” “Yes,” another voice snapped, “If the damned thing doesn’t decide to come in that door we’re fine.” Thrax’s eyes widened. “It hasn’t come into a building yet,” he whispered. There was another discharge. The front wall seemed to disappear as the green light slammed through it and blasted another wall into oblivion. Several tons of brick and mortar began to fall. Pain shot through Thrax’s chest as it collapsed.

Unending spun toward where the two other men had fled. He could give chase, but there were few places the living could run. *Living*, he sent to the others with a direction of both. The creatures could run from the peace of death and that eternal rest. There would be no rest for the Unending. He solemnly turned back to the work at hand. Observer would have the space he required, after all Unending had all the time he would ever need.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Terror*

"Take these men," the observer commanded " go to the surface and begin to harvest, we need every soul you can get so you must not kill," Terror stared at him. It took him a minute to take it all in, his senses were still very slow. When he did take it in he was Appalled, he could not murder what was the point of him then. 

Then the green light engulfed him, and he felt the nausea flowing over him. Then he was there the city the black charred remains of a once blooming civilisation. Terror looked upon it and laughed, imaging the faces of the people that he captured. It reminded him of an old Necrontyre saying ' away from the Void Dragon and into the Nightbringer' ( humans: ' Out of the frying pan and into the fire)

"Ready for a fight," he said to a member of his squad, there was no reply. %2


----------



## Kalawaki (Feb 2, 2011)

*The Reaper*

His world was lit up with a sudden flash, before it was once again darkness. The room he had been teleported into was dark, but it no longer had the old, lifeless atmosphere of the tomb. The air was no longer heavy with the dust of long-decayed enemies. No, the air here was...._alive_.

_Alive._ The word rang through his head as he slowly uncurled in the cramped room he had been thrown into. *"Alive...Life...Death....these words mean nothing to me..."* He muttered to himself, activating his phase shifter and phasing through the wall to his left.

He detected life. Sentient. Nearby. _Accessing Orders...Granted._
Current Objective: Reconnaissance.
He paused, making a slight shing noise with his bladelike fingers for a moment as he pondered. Observer hadn't given him any instructions on what to do if he were to encounter life. He wasn't ordered to harvest anything. So that meant he could do anything he pleased with any life he encountered. He grinned inwardly as he glided silently through the air towards them, like some maddened perversion of a phantom.

He got close enough to run a scan. _Scanning....Scan Complete._
Classification: Human.
Priority: Low.
State: Hostile.
Weaponry: Primitive chemical reactive based projectiles.
Threat Evaluation: Minor.
Target Count: Four.
Orders: None...accessing overide...new orders added. Neutralize Targets.

He shifted on his phase and flew upward, pouncing on the first target from the floor directly in front of it, in a menacing hunched, towering stance with both arms pulled up and back, claws spread out wide. The human barely had the time to look at the two burning green eyes before his right bladed hand raked diagonally downward from the human's left shoulder to his right waistline. There was a wet, gagging sound as the human tried to scream but choked on his own bile.

The Reaper activated his Chronomatron, and swooped forward, moving impossibly fast. With a flick of his left hand, another human's upper body was halved from its lower half. Reaper didn't even stop to pause with this one, and he activated his phase shifter, moving diagonally down into the floor.

The other two humans had noticed the ruckus now, and were frantically aiming their primitive weapons around the room they were in, trying to find a target. Reaper twisted around in mid air so he was upside down, and phased back into the ceiling. His claw came up and phased back in first, slashing at a human's back as the rest of him came out from the floor. The final human heard the previous one scream as he felt his spine get severed in three different places, and the remaining one spun around, screaming a curse word and firing the weapon. Projectiles bounced off from Reaper's armor as he sank his right hand into the chest of the final human, half of the length of his claws were protruding out from the human's back.

He yanked the hand away, making a sick splattering sound as the final human collapsed onto the ground, dead before they realized it.

Satisfied that the targets had been neutralized, he activated his phase shifter and his chronomatron, and shot upward at a blinding speed. Naturally he was at the top of the skyscraper in less then a minute. Deactivating both devices, he shifted back into reality and adjusted himself so he would hover in one spot, despite the wind currents at this altitude.

He took note of a large section of debris, and saw another building collapse. He marked down Unending's location onto everyone's HUD. Shifting his gaze, he spotted a fairly large battle that was occuring between necron forces and living forces. He marked down Terror's location as well. He couldn't seem to spot any others, but he did spot several civilian and resistance pockets. He made sure to highlight the resistance troops in red, and the civilians in green to everyone's HUD's.

Unknown to him, one such resistance pocket was moving towards the alleyway Mourn had taken to using as a farming center, to investigate screams and disappearances. He was not able to spot Mourn in the alleyway, but he did spot the resistance, and highlighted it in red as well.

After this had been completed, he took a moment to scan the city, or what was left of it at least. He scanned it thoroughly, and updated a map of the city to be accessed by everyone. He left the section that Unending was in blank, as it was scheduled for cleansing. He then updated the map with the location of all the necron forces he had spotted, as well with the location of all of the resistance and civilian pockets.

Feeling satisfied, he reactivated his phase shifter and chronomatron, to make him fly faster and not suffer any wind resistance. If he was mapping the city, he had to do so from at least three points of view to be 100% accurate.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint inclined its head in acknowledgment before it was teleported from the Tomb, once on the surface it scanned it surroundings, receptors attuned for the chemical scent of a mortals fear.
Locating a trail it moved purposefully, its Flayed Ones following like loyal dogs at Taints heels.

Humans were odd creatures, prone to bursts of emotion when an unthinking logic would prevail, but their life, their souls, burned so brightly and drew Taint like a moth to flame.
The four Flayed Ones, for Taint had need of only three to do its bidding, slowly enclosed upon a group of civilians, several, they were cowering in terror from the recent Daemon assault and were oblivious to the machines stalking them.

Taking mortals alive had never ranked highly on Taint’s list of things to do but it was a command that it would carry out to the best of its abilities.
Linked to Taint, the mindless Flayed Ones moved in tandem to the silent commands it sent, the humans finally noticed the silent killers but it was far too late to do anything about it, all avenues of escape having been cut off with cold precision and co-ordination.

In short order the humans were herded along by their Necron minders, they did not try to escape, not after Taint had made a particularly brutal example of three, whom Taint had picked out as the leaders of the group.

With four lives in their possession, Taint sent a linked pulse to the Tomb complex, opening up a teleportation channel; it sent the humans, rendered unconscious and incapacitated, along with a single Flayed One to make sure they reached the appropriate destination.

Taint then resumed the search for more lives, gunfire registering on its sensors, the position was catalogued and the Flayed Ones loped towards it, Taint knowing that the soldiery of the humans were generally stronger then the civilians, their soul-flame was brighter too.

In short order the Necrons came across the militia, they appeared to be fighting amongst themselves, perhaps a rival cohort intruding upon territory or supplies desired by another.
Taint sent a command to the Flayed Ones; it only needed a few alive, the rest could be slaughtered to sate Taint’s ever burning hatred of what it was no longer.

At first the humans did not detect the silent murderers, as they ghosted amongst them, bladed limbs flicking out to disembowel and kill, as the humans began to react in fear and confusion, Taint upped the killing, moving faster, purposefully striking to leave the most painful and crippling wounds on victims while leaving them in no danger of dying.

Soon, the three Flayed Ones stood among carnage, dead and dying lying strewn on the bloody ground, missing limbs or eviscerated.
There were a few that would survive, having only been superficially injured as per Taint’s instructions. These were carefully picked up and carried, the Flays One being remarkably conservative of accidently injuring the captured militia too badly.

These were not for killing, no, Lord Fate would have the life force of the humans captured by Taint to do what he willed of it. Taint obeyed Lord Fate’s orders, just like it had obeyed Misery’s, Taint felt a curious pang of emotion in its memory coils at the remembrance of Lord Misery; this was dismissed and filed for later contemplation, for now, it would focus on what it was tasked for.

The familiar feeling of phasing engulfed Taint, buzzing through its circuitry; its vision was briefly obscured and when it cleared Taint was inside the Tomb Complex, its cohort of Flayed Ones awaiting its command by the unconscious captives.

It set down its capture and waited, knowing the others formerly of Misery’s Company, a short wait was in order.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction moved to the next vehciles, running a quick scan to see what components were left. Only a massive hole, but it would do, the mechnaical parts still intact. destruction placed his hands of the armored and willed a beacon into place. A small, glowing object formed and glimmered black on the side of the dead hulk; another marked for future use. 

Destruction didn't know why he was marking these vehicles, only that the Observer had ordered him too, and through the Observer worked his Lord Sorrow. Destruction was curious as to the purpose these mechanical scrap heaps would serve but didn't think to openly question. 

Marking another dead vehicle, he counted about 16 good wrecks. As he moved he dreamed for more combat, the ever unsatiable desire to fight, and win!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow simply nodded to the instruction given by the Observer, and allowed himself to be carried by the teleporter's warm glow. He materialised on the planet, high amongst the broken city's skyscrapers. Pitiful constructions though they were, Shadow could appreciate their mass. He had a soldier's eye, and had so for all his life.

*"What?!"* stuttered Shadow, clutching a railing as he almost fell from the building. He looked down at his Ghost's Talons, and another vision hit him like a bullet. A woman, a laboratory, a god... suddenly, Shadow was overcome by a fierce wave of electrical chatter, his energy core's output rising dramatically. Shadow looked up again, and the visions were gone. *"How strange..."* he mused, before activating his Phase Shifter and dropping through the building. He knew what he was heading for; a small bastion near the edge of the building he was descending.

As he neared the ground floor, Shadow flew outwards, and disengaged his Phase Shifter. Yes, he had not been mistaken. There was a small collection of PDF soldiers, but that was irrelevant. What was important was the exposed hydrogen-plasma cables that had been thrown up by the recent daemonic invasion...

Shadow eyed the cables greedily as he descended. He could either tap them off to the Tomb, providing considerable power, or... he could detonate them, creating a massive explosion, but possibly throwing up even more cables, and perhaps even leading to their source... the hydro-plasma-generator. The chance was too good to pass up.

Shadow dropped behind the small squad of soldiers. They were terrified, but oddly half naked, clawing at each other and raving madly about the _ultimate pleasure_. Confused, Shadow advanced, easily scything through the under-manned and under-clothed squad with his Disruption Fields activated. Once the men were dead, Shadow approached the exposed cable. He would have to plan this carefully.

Activating his Chronometron, Shadow prepared himself. Emitting a howling screech, Shadow slashed the cable with his Ghost's Talons, before instantly activating his Veil of Darkness to teleport to safety, back to the top of the building. 

Once he reached there, he disengaged the Chronometron, and looked down the scene below.

Shadow smiled.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His legs eased into a loping stride, their stiffness fading, his fingers cracking slightly as they shifted around the gauss blaster he clamped between them. They struggled, writhed, snaking around the blaster desperate to enjoy the comfort that had once found, like lovers they wrestled, hungry to reignite the flame they had once borne in a mutal embrace.

Still he strode, his feet clattering upon the metallic floor as he padded towards the Lords chamber. Ready aware... he strode onwards. Many were there, many lingered within the room, dwelled in the shadows of Lord fates tomb, faces rippling in and out of focus in the flickering light. Flayed ones stood alongside warriors, the chamber of their gauss blasters casting an eerie green light over there face.

He listened to each of there missions with disdain, watched as he and the destroyer were last to leave, there missions delivered last, aside from prying ears.

His mission especially, a mission of secrecy, a mission of utmost import

The cryptex left him till last before ushering forward his head bowed to the will of his lord, his eyes rising to meet the observers, glowing with raw intensity

"Seek out a weapon that was lost previously. It is a staff of light, left behind in the previous battle. Also be aware that any prisoners you come across must be harvested."

His hand flicked out, the fingers making a snapping motion that crushed the silence.
Two immortals stepped forth, there skeletons glittering as they moved forward and the deathbringer let out a small snarl of disgust as he saw the lack of intensity in there eyes. The redundancy of thought and emotion. Automatons... drones.

They followed him as he left wordlessly tredding in his path as he strode away from the lord fate without a word, hatred boiling at the fate of his brothers.

Despairing he turned upon them, clasping them by the shoulders he shook them vigorously, his eyes suddenly flairing blue as dread filled his soul and he expelled it in a soul ravaging howl that echoed around the corridors

"Oh brothers of mine, what have they done to you?"

___________________________________________________ 

Upon the battlefield he strode amongst the wreckage, a wry smile flittered over his face as he looked upon the littered bodies, those no bereft of life. A small gaggle of humans stood between the immortals, bound hand to hand, they bore stains upon their crotches as they stared between furtive glances at the immortals.

None looked at him, they dared not, his eyes forced there own upon the floor even as he moved amongst the rubble searching.... hunting.

He would not go back empty handed.

He could not fail so early on.

Then he saw it, saw it glistening amongst a pile of necron corpses. Hastily he made his way to it and wrenched it from a glittering hand of burnished gold.

He held it high and a merciless laugh echoed from his throat

Success...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Assume Command Mode...*

Observer had been standing motionless for a short time after the others departed, content to take this sparse moment of non requirement to reflect and attempt to re organise his own memories. 

...

No, it was futile. The Forgotten had taken them, and only through service would the Observer regain the extent of who he was. 

But in place of his own memories, he had received those of the necrons now under his command. What an odd trade, a ploy only a god could fathom to ensure loyalty from its foremost minion. He thought of the others, one by one. Deathbringer, Reaper, Mourn, these he had interacted with before the slumber as part of Fate`s fources. Terror, Taint, Unending, these ones had been divided among the trinity`s forces when the Eastern gate had been won. Destruction had been a commander at that battle, and Shadow... 

Oh yes. He remembered _Shadow..._ 

Laughing to himself with the sense of irony, he activated the inter-tomb matrix and teleported to the command node. Pulsing wires and glowing glyphs lined the main terminal as he approached. By mere proximity, his link to the tomb matrix became stronger and in an instant, he was able to see through a thousand eyes at once. Through the eyes of one of the wraiths above, he saw an approaching enemy... 

--- --- ---​
Reaper: As you scan the city limits, Observer uses your data to create a map of the area. You are the first to spot an approaching convoy of enemy vehicles on the horizon and the first to react. Observer issues the command to you to cease mapping and prefer for a scouting venture. Two more wraiths teleport to your location. Lead them down along the eastern flank towards the approaching Imperial armour. Begin categorising enemy threat levels based on the Imperial tanks you find. Try to remain hidden and avoid unnecessary engagements. Most of what you see will be troop transports, but there will be battle tanks and artillery among them. 

Taint, Mourn, Terror: The humans you have harvested are required. One flayer from each of your cohorts acts as the focus for the teleportation beam, leaving you each with two. Taint will return to the surface with two minions, the third assisting the others in processing the captives. Observer then commands the three of you to move to the northern section of the city, and prepare for an imminent attack. On your way, you will encounter more resistance. Somehow the survivors know that reinforcements are coming, and their courage has raised accordingly. 

Destruction: With the appropriate quantity of resources located, a swarm of scarabs led by two tomb spyders teleport to the surface. Under your supervision and protection, they will begin tearing the human vehicles and armour apart and build more necron warriors in the process. You must ensure that their work goes unhindered, if any surviving battle sisters or militia attempt to interfere, eliminate them swiftly. Once they are complete, you must lead the newly created necrons and the spyders towards the northern edge of the city in preparation for the impending Imperial counterattack. You will not arrive there before the next update.

Deathbringer: Having located the lost weapon, you immediately teleport to the chamber where Observer watches and commands. He praises you for your success and relieves you of the weapon. He then informs you of the approaching Imperial convoy and tasks you with the first line of defence. Taking command of three units of ten Immortals, you return to the surface. You need to deploy your charges in a defensive pattern before the Imperial tanks arrive. Make use of whatever ruins you can, improvise barricades and don`t be afraid to do more damage if it means the tanks will have a harder time advancing. Explain how you deploy the Immortals. Even spread, small groups of three or four or whatever, or something else?

Shadow: The power cables you damaged begin to apark out of control and within moments the leaking power results in an explosion of hydrogen fuelled flames. When the blast clears, a crater exposing an underground network is revealed. It is quite obviously some sort of power matrix for the human city. What better chance to prove your loyalty to a mistrusting Fate than to find the source of the city`s power?

Unending: With the area cleared, Observer instructs you to head to the north of the city where you may meet up with one or more of the others. Deathbringer will be setting up a defensive perimeter with a line of Immortals, so look to bolster the line as you see fit and prepare for an attack. Observer has seen fit to grant you two Destroyer. They teleport to your location and will obey your command. As with Deathbringer, explain your deployment, just as with Deathbringer`s post.


All: To avoid another Damned debacle, I will clarify now by stating that you will NOT be engaging anyone in this update.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction watched as the tomb spyders the Observer had given him went to work, creating soldiers from the materials the living had previously used to destroy them. It was ironic that they spent so much resources towards war to destroy his kind, but then ended feeding the Necron war machine; very ironic. in anysense, he now trusted Sorrow, realising that not all his plans were laid out in solid gold.

As he walked around, he saw a human, as they called themselves, stand up. It turned an shot a Sypder through the head, then collapsed back down to a knee. Destruction mused and walked back over to where it was kneeling, blood dripping down it's face. It was a female, but it wore strange armor that was colorful, artistic even to Destructions sensors.

"Xeno's, Emporer damn you." It raised the pistol and fired, but Destruction dodged left and right, then lept up as a third shot came towards him. He had had enough playing with it. He walked over and cut it's hands off with his staff then kicked it down into the mud; watching as it spasmed from the loss of blood.

"Damn you kind, you will all burn," it hissed at him; and even Destruction couldn't ignore this.

"No, you are all damned, human," he said through his speakers. With that he cut off it's other hand and walked away; enjoying the gurggle that eventually came, then the calm that overtook the battlefield once more. Destruction stood vigilant over his Syders, then gather the warriors that they created from all the wrecks that they had found. He had at least two full Battalions worth of men, close enough for the job he would need. they would be his Legion, in service for his Master; Sorrow.

"Forward," Destruction hissed in code over the Necron net(if thats what they call it) and his men amrched towards the city; intent on burning eveyrthing and killing all in sight.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"You have done well" the observers voice was high and emotionless, devoid of passion, yet the weapon was plucked from his grasp without hestiation, a firm hand pulling it from his reluctant fingers. 

Now yet more of the living dared approach, humans encased in metal shells of there own. Tanks and other vehicles headed for them and yet more of his brethren slipped from the shadows, a melee of memories, some he recognised, some merely blank patches within a tormented past.

Once more they stood witless, dumb and inert, at his command.

30.. 30 of his brethren under his command. The Lord honoured his success indeed. Blood lust curdled within him, souring the new found pleasure, he longed to unsheeth his warscythe and swing, hack at flesh and snap bone. Even as the observer spoke his fingers ran along the blade, the icy metal a balm upon his soul.

Soon my pet... soon my darling... we will know murder again. Yet this was an enemy indeed... a force to be reckoned with and his immortals would be at the front line. The focal point for the attack.

Such honour... he was truly blessed.

Yet blessing can easily turn sour when dissapointed.
Why did he strive so?

He had always done so, as had his father before him... a family trait, to strive for better, to yearn for more. So much easier to care for naught. 

A bitter snarl graced his lips... that was not how he was made. He was made to reach for the stars.

Upon the surface once more he made a plan. Let the convoy see a focal point... a point where the resistance appeared to be congregated draw them too it then flank them, hit them from both sides where armour was weak

He strode amongst the ruins surveying, looking for a point obvious to the eye, a focal point within the desolate terrain. He steadied himself and found his eyes drawn to a half wrecked wall, i stood high, great wrents within it yet the white paint shone in the dying light, a translucent silvery glow and the deathbringer smiled. Unsheathing his warscythe he placed it within the earth and drew two straight lines alongside the wall

"Pull rubble and debris and pile it alongside this wall. This is the line at which we make our stand. From here there is no retreat. At my direction brother"

Like ants they scurried, collapsing sections of wall with blasts of their gauss blasters the immortals worked, reinforcing the wall, with iron and steel, earth piled and packed into ramparts over which they could see.

Alongside the wall within the ruins alongside, they created a pair of dugouts one on either side, posting 10 immortals upon the main wall and 6 in each dugout, the battle line was set. The focus drawn, glittering warriors of silver manned the ramparts gauss blasters raised... aware.

Yet he was far from done.. ahead a second line was drawn, debris cleared, and a line of potholes were neatly dug, then filled with sharp rivets of metal. grooved to lethal spikes lancing up from within to stab at tyres and tear at tracks. 

Still not done 

Even as they dug the Earth from the potholes was piled ahead, a sloped ramp blocking the view of the spikes ahead. The deathbringer gave a small smile any vehicle that drove up would impale themselves upon the spikes leaving themselves prostrate and helpless.

Yet what if they went round.... with scythe and blaster they went about collapsing ruins ,piling dirt and rubble around in a melee of destruction, closing gaps they left a simple choice.

Over the ramp... or wade slowly through a tonne of rubble under fire.

Loose loose.

Within the rubble, amongst the melee of collapsed buildings he hid his immortals 4 groups of 2 they lay prostrate in the shadow of buildings, covered by dirt they could emerge at will, then dissappear once more into the maze of rubble. Strike down a tank then flitter away into the darkness leaving frustrated shout and bitter potshots in there wake.

It was a simple plan. The convoy would see the focus, draw towards it in order to get in range, hence reaching the ramp and the mass of rubble. Stop to contemplate and they would be harried by shadows, forced into rash action... over the ramp... stranded, the convoy suddenly halted as vehicles were impaled, tyres torn on tracks rent from wheels.

Then move in for the kill. A slow advance from the wall

Even if they choose to go all the way round the rubble. They would expose their flanks to those upon the wall and their rear armour to 8 necron immortals who would punish their mistake. 

Within the rubble... the deathbringer smiled, stroking the hilt of his warscythe

Soon my pet.... soon


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

"Attack". Mourn ran out from the dark alley in which he lurked, and bounded towards the gathering of military soldiers. Taint was already there, hacking at the terrified troops. Mourn loved that look - fear. He loved when his victims screamed, begging for mercy. A lone soldier turned from the carnage and fired his weapon on full-auto, spraying bullets at Mourn. He laughed slightly. Activating his phase shifter, Mourn dashed to the side and sprinted forward, leaping into the human. Raising his claw in the air, Mourn brought it down, severing the soldier's neck. Rising up, he harassed the other troops, slashing and flailing as his Flayed Ones did the same.

They screamed in agony as his claws sheared through their bodies. Some tried to break away, but were quickly dispatched. Blood spattered onto his hard, metallic body, and he howled with delight. He always loved the taste of blood. He was a born killer.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending slowly turned from the last ruin. His instructions had been followed, but there was no feeling of completion. Instead there was the same feeling of cold hate. They did not feel the same as he did. The living fought for that which was inevitable. He was the name he had adopted, Unending.

“Your task here is finished,” a voice spoke.*Finished *the destroyer replied. “Now there is a new task for you. To the north the living are coming. Others will be dispatched as well. Take what will be granted to you, crush the living.” *Yes* was the only reply Unending gave as he turned.

There was a flash of green. To one of the humans it would have been blinding, but to one of the Necrontyrit was a minor inconvenience. As the light faded two creatures remained. They both rode upon the same hover system that kept Unending several inches above the ground. These were different than him. Their upper sections were curved and rounded not like Unending’s hard corners and strait lines. They looked more organic less robotic. They also did not think for they did not have a mind. These were made slaves, to be commanded. Unending looked at them with unblinking eyes. They would never feel his hate, they only knew their purpose. How horrific and relieving that must be. *Come* Unending said and the trio quietly slid through the streets toward the living.

When Unending reached the north line he saw the others. Immortals stood while others worked. Memories and thoughts ran through his mind. It was a good plan. Bring the foe into a battle within the rubble and ruins. Give them a line they could see. Let them advance with their vehicles, and catch them where there was no retreat. If they chose to flank it might be more difficult.

Unending looked for the commander here. As he reached out through the link, and found the closest. *Deathbringer* he sent as the trio hovered into the ruins nearby. The destroyers had speed and maneuverability on their side. Thus his plan came into being. 

Both destroyers were placed on either side of the ramp several buildings in where there was no reason for any advancing foe to go. For a normal soldier it would be to far out for them to reach the fight, and for a vehicle collapsed rubble was placed so it would be far to costly in time for them to maneuver through. For the destroyers however this was an advantage. Their speed and firepower could be very quickly brought into the convoy’s rear. If they chose to advance into the rubble the destroyers could sweep into their flank and rear to pick off those trying to use cover, or those falling behind. Either way they would be prepared.

Unending chose another position for himself. He managed to force himself into a higher ruin closer to where a convoy would move. From the position he could see the ramp. It was farther than optimal range, but still remained well within the weapons maximum distance. The heavy destroyer allowed himself to slowly lower to within an inch of the floor below him, and turned his attention to several support beams, and the wall. They were easy enough to destroy allowing chunks of the floor above to fall over him. Unending then piled rubble around himself so that it would look as though the floor had collapsed without giving a foe any reason to suspect what was truly watching them. His heavy gauss cannon was raised and aligned to the view. Several chunks of insilation and flexible pieces of rubble were used to obscure the weapon from view.

*Prepared* Unending sent. He turned his unblinking eyes toward the ramp and waited. No matter how long it took the convoy to reach them his patience would last. He had waited centuries for the living before and so he could again. The cold hate began to creep through Unending’s mind. They would all be destroyed. It would be loud and violent, and then peace would be his again.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shadow cackled with glee as the ground erupted, particles of earth reaching up as high as Shadow atop the building. Peering over, Shadow saw that the situation seemed stable. A tunnel had been revealed, with cables running along it.

_Excellent_, thought Shadow, _the entire power-grid for the city. Surely this Fate can't need any more than that..._

Diving down, Shadow soon arrived in the tunnel. He could see that one way lead to the bastion he had just blown up, and the other... it could only lead to the central power station. Shadow flew down the passageway, and for some time finding nothing of interest. He soon reached a fork in the tunnel, however. Moving a little further down the original tunnel, Shadow heard an ominous *click*. Looking up, he saw a heavy bolter defence turrent lock onto his energy signature. From behind him, he could hear somebody stumbling along the tunnel, out of the fork. It seemed that was just a technical station, not an entire new tunnel, like a dug-out. Shadow heard the heavy tread of the guard as he approached from behind, his poor attempts at stealth only making Shadow laugh softly. He heard the turret spooling up.

Just as the turret opened fire, Shadow engaged his Phase Shifter. The bullets passed straight through Shadow, slamming into the guard behind him. Shadow laughed as he heard the dull thud of the falling man, moving like lightning to get behind the turret, pulling out its power cables with his Ghost's Talons.

Satisfied, Shadow moved on.

The tunnel slowly hummed with energy as he continued. Shadow could see other tunnels joining this one, smaller ones joining on to this main one. It got bigger and bigger, the walls becoming nearly 100 metres wide, thick cabling lining the ceiling and running under the floor. Shadow was close, he could feel it. A group of lost techmarines were wandering out of one of the smaller tunnels. There was only three of them. How boring.

Shadow lazily cut them down as he continued, penetrating the complex deeper and deeper as he attempted to reach the core. It wouldn't be far now. Not long to go...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

*Taint*

Taint’s silent command drew the two remaining Flayers of its cohort up behind it, as it left the Tomb Complex it joined the other two Flayers, Mourn and Terror. Taint spared them both an appraising glance; they were suitable for the task ahead and had done the previous one without much trouble.
Taint moved off.

Over the Tomb Link, Taint sent a suggestion at Mourn and Terror, knowing that to split off and corral the humans into a killing field was an excellent tactic and worked quite often in the cityscapes of humans.
It hated the living down to its very core, they were a constant reminder of what it was no longer, it draped itself in skins in a futile effort to ‘feel’ alive, it’s memories, those it had, served only to fuel Taint’s hatred.

Taint decided that Mourn and Terror would follow the Flayer’s silent command, as it was in their best interest to work together.
Taint lingered in the mouth of an alley, waiting a few moments until the others were in position; it gave a signal pulse, sending its cohort to attack the milling survivors.

They would tear through these humans and leave naught but carnage in their wake, a perfectly executed scene of mayhem and violence, waiting for unsuspecting mortals.

Taint left the cover at a hunched loping gait, cries of horror arising from the militia as they saw the flayed face of a comrade leering at them, worn by a metal fiend. Hatred burned in Taint’s green eyes as it struck the first blow, its flensing claws tearing flesh and spilling bowels as it moved swiftly amongst the confused humans.

*:Attack:* Came Taint’s command, directed at Mourn and Terror, they had to complete this fast, before the reinforcements were upon them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Ambush!*

Observer watched through dozens of sets of borrowed eyes. He could see through the Immortals Deathbringer had positioned that it was indeed a human military column, primarily composed of crude battle tanks. Despite their primitive weapons, they were still a threat, and so had to be dealt with accordingly. 

Observer double checked everyone`s positions. The immortals and destroyers were well concealed among the rubble of the city`s edge, the flayers had taken up concealed positions on the flanks, and Destruction was leading his cohort steadily towards the main group. Reaper was well positioned on the far western flank, ready to pick off any stragglers. 

The only one not present was Shadow, who had seemingly taken it upon himelf to search for the city`s power source. From what he knew of this wraith, Observer wasn`t so sure this was a good thing... 

--- --- ---​
Deathbringer, Unending: The two of you will make the first attack. With everyone concealed or otherwise out of sight, you have the perfect ambush strategy.Wait until the convoy has almost completely entered the city and open fire from behind them. Then, open fire. 

Unending and the other destroyers will target the battle tanks while the immortals target the transports. You will succeed in destroying three out of five Leman Russ tanks and four out of six Chimeras. After this, Guard infantry begin to emerge and engage your forces. Be aware the surviving battletanks present a significant threat, and casualties will be sustained as they return fire. At least one destroyer and seven immortals will be lost. 

Taint, Mourn, Terror: The three of you must remain hidden with your cohorts until the convoy has entered the city. Once the first transports have been destroyed by the immortals, exposing the infantry within, you charge. There are two individuals among them dressed in black, who seem to instill a fearful obediance in the rest of them.

These are veteran guardsmen, not mere grunts, and they outnumber you several times over. You will have to maximise the fear factor to succeed, a task which may be easier if you eliminate the commissars. Be aware however, each commissar is well equipped, packing a powerfist and backed up by several of his command. To challenge one of them will likely result in the loss of one of your cohort.

Reaper: You follow the convoy at a safe distance. When the attack begins, you will shoot in as fast as you can and attack the rearmost vehicle. It will be easy enough for you and your two wraith cohort to tear open the chimera, which you quickly discover was carrying the commander of this expedition. He is well equipped, bearing a powerfist and several of his squad members are carrying plasma guns. 

This will be a tough fight. You will more than likely succeed, but not without some small damage. One or both of your escort will be lost in the process however. 

Destruction: You can see the conflict as it begins in the distance, prompting you to urge your group up faster. You will come across the two surviving tanks in the formation at the head of the column and one surviving chimera. You have roughly twenty two necron warriors and two tomb spyders under your command. As they see you approaching, all three vehicles redirect their fire at you. It is fortunate that you are indestinguishable from the others...

There is much cover to be had, but even so, your warriors take heavy damage from flying debris and concussive force from the tank shells. Direct what fire you can back at them and try to keep them distracted. The more they shoot at you, the greater the others` chances of survival. You can attempt to rush forward, but if you do a squad will disembark from the chimera and countercharge.

Shadow: You find your way to the power core. Seeing through your eyes, Observer will contact and congratulate you on this discovery. Moments later, half a dozen tomb spyders teleport to your location and begin spawning scarabs to harness this power source. Almost immediately following this, you find yourself teleported back into the command chamber before Observer. How do you react to this?

Description of the power core as well as your last through the tunnels before you find it is up to you. Once in Observer`s presence, you can be silent and bide your time, or you can question his decision to bring you here openly.

All: PM me if there`s any confusion or you want help with something.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Treads churned up earth and chunks of road as they moved. As they did a pair of unblinking eyes watched. The living had arrived. From beneath his broken cover Unending waited. Anticipation was a feeling he no longer had. There was no heart beating faster or thumping in his ears. Unending simple waited for the signal to take action and seal Deathbringer’s trap.

It all suddenly changed with the scream of metal on metal. They had reached the trap. This was the signal Unending had waited for. Green electricity arched up his back again as his weapon came to full power. *Attack *he sent to the other destroyers. The rearmost heavy vehicle was his target, and the Leman Russ had no warning.

The hatch opened as tank commander ordered his vehicle into reverse. He grabbed the storm bolter and began to fire as he shouted orders into the hatch below. The vehicle’s engine roared as it began to reverse. The commander twisted in the hatch. “That’s it boys,” he said, “These damn bastards won’t lock us down.” Another burst from his weapon sounded. Then he saw the glint of green. “By the Emp…” he never finished the sentence. A spear of green lightning burnt through the armor and metal beyond. The engine stalled as sections of it disappeared. Then another blast struck. The loader was hit full on and his shell was suddenly superheated under the impact. The resulting detonation ripped through the vehicle, and reduced the crew into chunks of flesh and blood spattered across their positions.

One of the surviving vehicles realized the threat and spun its turret. As it did the two destroyers appeared. Both fired as they advanced sending a deadly volley into the vehicle. Armor melted or vaporized as energy blasts impacted its hull. The weapon fired as the two disappeared behind a nearby building. 

From his position Unending aimed for another target. As the lightning traveled up his spine again the destroyer registered a change in the threats. He was spotted. The heavy gauss cannon fired a split instant before the cannon returned fire.

The Leman Russ shook under the impact to its side as it tried to maneuver. Gears ground as the stricken tread shattered. The vehicle slammed into a pile of rubble as it came to a halt. Inside the tank commander tried to watch his sites through the smoke that had begun to fill the air. Green beams of light were crisscrossing his view as he tried to find his target. The building’s upper level was covered in a cloud of dust and smoke. “Target hit,” he shouted as the turret began to swing around again.

One of the chimeras rumbled back using its heavier forward armor to deflect the incoming immortal’s fire. “Come on boys,” the squad leader shouted as he hammered the exit ramp’s controls. The heavy pistons began to lower the armored ramp. “We’re going to move to support the left flank. Keep your heads down,” he shouted turning toward the opening. His eyes went wide as a pair of necron destroyers appeared from cover and charged. 

The pair of gauss cannons opened fire into the vehicle. There wasn’t enough time for the squad to react before the first were torn into atoms under the barrage. There were screams and panic as they realized they were trapped as the two metallic creatures charged toward them. Several guardsmen dove for cover managing to exit the vehicle before the deadly green blasts obliterated them. From their prone positions they could hear the impacts against the transport. Then came the thunderous boom of a battle cannon finding its mark. One of the destroyers was thrown into the air as it continued the charge. It slammed chest first into the ground, and cart wheeled into the air. When it slammed into the ground again it slid before coming to rest eye to eye with one of the survivors. As the terrified man watched the light slowly faded from its eyes. Then it simply disappeared leaving a gouge in the rubble.

It was dark, and quiet. Unending tried to look into the tomb complex. He had ‘died’ before, and this did not feel right. Information filled his mind. He was not dead. Energy began to course through his again as the hate grew. The living must be removed for this small glimpse to become reality. The Leman Russ commander never even saw the rubble fall away. He never expected the energies that burnt through the outer armor. He did feel the heat as the fuel stores ruptured. He did feel the regret as the explosion incinerated his crew. Then there was nothing, unending nothing stretching onto eternity.

Unending slid away from his perch. He would need to move to a new position. On the left of his chest tiny creatures crawled from his wound and the metal began to heal. By the time he had reached his new firing position there was nothing but a very slight burn where a tank gun had touched him.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction looked out upon the horion as the Vangaurd of his Legion marched forward towards where the sounds of war and death echoed. How he longed to feel the rush of battle, the sting of steel, the boom of the gun. those days, long gone; faded into memory.

As he walked, he noticed a small column of living coming upon the road, alreayd engaged with another force. As his men appraoched they turned and open fired upon his small unit; forcing his skeletons into cover. Now, using cover and hiding is not the Necron way, and indeed most Necrons walked blindly into the face of the enmy for their Lord, their sensors of fear and emotion having been eradicated or switched off.

Destruction ordered his warriors to lay down fire, using the guass flashes to hide his own advance by himself. He used a long rcok formation to his left to flank down in front of the enemy from where he could see them. Summoning up the power that his Lord had commanded him, he took aim and targetted the front leading vehicle; blowing it to scrap metal and sending bodies flying everywhere. 

However, as he did, he felt weakened, and sank to his knee's behind the rock he was using for cover. He realised that he was not yet fully recovered, and needed more time; but he had made a mistake. Already his sensors could pick up disembarking troops who converged upon his position; intent on his destruction.

Reaching out to his warriors, he sat there, helpless and weak, hoping that his warriors would reach him; or at the least kill the hting that took his bodies life.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint waited for the crump of exploding munitions and screams of terror that told him that the first transports were crippled, the ghoulish necron loped forward, claws darting out to eviscerate the first two guardsmen stumbling from a wrecked tank.

His two-Flayer cohort fell in beside him and the killing frenzy increased, Taint noted the attack patterns of Mourn and Terror, as well as those of the humans. The black clad humans, Commissars, the appropriate name came from his memory engrams. Yes, these human caused others to fear them more then what was in front of them.

A useful tactic, yes, if you were facing enemies that could feel doubt and falter and be crushed beneath numbers, the Flayed One scrambled atop a burning tank, flames wreathing his skin-robes and gave a piercing screech of hate, the sound raking the senses of the humans and causing one of the Commisars to hesitate. *:..That one..:*

That moments hesitation swiftly cost him his life, as Mourn used the distraction to get close enough to cut the humans legs out from under him, though in the ensueing mêlée one of Mourn’s cohort was destroyed and another of Taint’s phased out due to massive damage; caused by the second Commisar’s squad concentrating their fire.

Taint felt nothing at either ‘death’ of the Flayed Ones, they were unthinking automatons that had been nothing more then an extension of their own will, useful but nothing to write home about.

The Flayed One paused mid-dismemberment, ‘write home about’? What an odd phrase. Taint thrust it out of his mind as the battle at hand was of more concern, thoughts could come later.

He drove his way through to the last Commisar, sweeping men out of his way in contempt, the veteran Commisar turned to face him, hatred plain on his weathered face. Taint liked that face and decided to take it just as the human drew back the powerfist to sunder him.

With Terror, Mourn and what remained of their combined cohorts tearing through the demoralized humans, they tried to form a cordon to keep the Necrons at bay, but the Flayed Ones were already among them and seeing the ghoulish creature with a human face was breaking their resolve.

The battle turned to a route, slowly devolving into a slaughter as the Flayed Ones killed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Memories...*

Observer watched through the eyes of the various necron leaders. So far it had gone adequately enough, the flayers had done well in eliminating the human commissars and the diminished Lord Destruction had done well in meeting the advance. One of the wraiths had vanished, most likely shot down by sharpshooters. And Shadow... 

Shadow, the fool had deviated in search of a power source. As much has he would claim it was for the betterment of Lord Fate, he had proven selfish and untrustworthy in the past. The Observer knew everything about his servants. Such was his gift. He had full possession and control of their memories. On a whim, he decided that Shadow had to be punished for his transgression. Disobedience could not be tolerated. 

At once, the wraith was teleported before the cryptek. 

'What are you doing?!' Shadow demanded. 

'I am merely taking necessatry precautions.' Observer replied. 'As useful as your find is, you have deviated from your orders. I do not trust you, servant of Mithrahc.' 

The mention of that name caused a massive jolt to course through Shadow`s mind and he fell to the floor in shock. 'That... That name.' 

'Do you recognise it?' Observer sniggered, leering over the trembling necron before him. 'Because that is not the only name I know. Watch this.' 

He turned away, and the massive display terminal showd a transmission from the flayer noble Mourn as he battled in the streets above. 'I will show this poor fool his past before his mind is lost completely. Sadly, Mourn is no longer an optimal servant, and as such is expendable. Take heed of this Shadow, for I can inflict this fate upon any of you...' 

Shadow watched in horror, as Observer beamed the flayer`s long forgotten memories directly into the necron`s mind...

---- ---- ----​
All: As you fight, the ground begins to shake. In the ruined section of city cleared by Unending, vast structures are beginning to take form. If you can spare a glance, you will notice three pylons taking shape among a cluster of lesser obelisks. They will not play any part in the battle just yet.

Taint: As you claim your trophy, you notice Mourn beginning to twitch in agitation. The humans surrounding him seem to cower and back away in fear, and the surviving flayers under his control begin to mimic his actions mindlessly. Suddenly he screams a cry of pain, babbling incoherently about his past and lost loved ones. Finally he begins to claw at himself, his energy weathed talons tearing his head and torso asunder in a flurry of frantic swipes. You notice the fuel core at his heart ruptured, and barely have time to take cover before it detonates. A handful of humans as well as Mourn`s own cohort are obliterated. You and Terror have little time to wonder on this as the humas renew their attack, but you swear you can almost hear the Observer`s laughter at the edge of the tomb matrix.

At this stage the humans are still high in number but lacking in resolve. Seeing this, the surviving Chimera tanks are beginning to risk friendly fire and are starting to target you. Close the distance asap, and destroy the machines from within. You may also make use of your nightmare shroud.

Deathbringer: (ooc: DB has missed the update, but I`ll forgive you and let you add your previous post to this one) As you open fire upon the stranded convoy from aboce, you notice one of the vehicles beneath you contains a unique communications array. Watching further, you conclude that these passengers are the human leaders. One of them emerges from the top of the tanks and issuescommands into a small device as he watches. This is your chance to eliminate the leadership, and the humans seem to have missed your presence. 

This is an Imperial Guard Command Squad. You can summon one or two fellow immortals to aid you. Whether you gun them down or make use of your acquired warscythe is up to you, but they will not be easy kills either way. 

Unending: The humans have identified you as a prime threat and more fire comes your way. It would be most prudent to retreat for the time being, as there is no reason not to trust in the abilities of the others. You fall back towards the newly arrived pylon phalanx. As you approach, you notice a human with a small recording device monitoring the structures from the edge of the city. Familiar with the artillery tactics of the ancient times, you reason that this inferior race likely includes similar inferior tactics. 

It will be a short while before the structures are fully operational. Eliminate the artillery spotter, then you need to make a choice. Will you hold your ground, and repair yourself, or will you decide to search for the artillery? If you contact Observer he seems preoccupied with something, so the decision is yours alone. (If you want to search, PM me and I`ll give you further details)

Destruction: You decide to summon a tomb spyder to assist you as your soldiers continue the attack. You retreat clumsily, attempting to evade the onrushing human soldiers as the spyder approaches. It disgorges a cloud of scarabs which swarm your body, mending your form and absorbing the brunt of the incoming lasgun fire. As the cloud of metal beetles disperses, you stand fully functional just as the humans reach your position. It is you against six of them. 

Little contest really. They can fight well enough, but lack the punch to truly harm you in this kind of fight. But bear in mind, that while you are distracted the necron cohort under your control will resort to predictable and basic protocol, and will likely suffer heavier casualties. There will be roughly a dozen left and your tomb spyder saviour still alive by the time you are done fighting the humans.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint had eagerly claimed his prize and situated it over his blank metallic face, he knew it was not truly his but he also knew that human’s seeing the face of their own on an enemy was demoralizing, as such, Taint decided it was a good idea.

He noticed Mourn becoming agitated and sent a querying pulse along the Link, what Taint was met with was gibberish, Mourns’ mind was breaking and that was not a good thing.

Taint severed his link and that of his remaining cohort from Mourn, not wishing to for whatever was affecting the Flayed One to perhaps start affecting them all.
Whatever his concerns were, they were soon cast aside as Mourn started babbling about his _life_ and his memories.
Taint’s eyes narrowed as the other Necron began to tear itself apart, as did Mourn’s cohort, the humans near Mourn cowered away from the self-destroying Necron.

When Mourn’s fuel core detonated, Taint barely had time to scramble in an undignified manner into cover, shortly after the Flayed Ones death the attack was renewed as the humans recovered from their shock, though they were lacking moral and easily startled by the remaining Necrons leaping from their cover to tear into the opposing ranks.

Taint noticed the few surviving Chimera transports were starting to open fire indiscriminately; clearly the operators had decided that the only way they could take out the Necrons was to fire upon their own men. Ordinarily that might have worked, but Taint had an adaptable mind and a certain piece of technology that would turn this fight into a full blown route 

The artifact was triggered and nightmare became a reality.

To the humans, their worst fear was brought to life as the Nightmare Shroud in Taint’s possession activated and the Flayed One became the very thing they feared most.

Moral, what was left, shattered, those who still tried to fight spoiling their aim with tremors of fear, those who tried to flee trampled one another in their effort to flee.
Taint spared not a moment in enjoying the terror he created, using the lapse in gunfire to lope towards the chimeras; whose operators were panicking at the realization that pure fear was coming for them.

In short order Taint had scrambled atop the transport and plunged his claws into the hatch, the energy field wreathing the talons turning the metal to slag.
The hatch weakened and the Flayed One gained entry to the Chimera.

Terror’s cohort had also used the distraction to repeat Taint’s maneuver and start taking the other two tanks apart from the inside.

Taint’s optics whirred briefly as they adjusted to the red-lit interior before he lunged at the humans, a hate-fuelled shriek emanating from deep within his metal chest.

Not long after, the weak ray’s of sunlight glinted off blood-spattered metal as the surviving Flayed Ones prowled through the field of battle, ending the lives of the wounded or dying they encountered, near silent except for the cries of the dying and the slow, deliberate scraping of metal upon tortured metal..

Taint stood apart, crouched atop a fire-gutted tank, fresh robes of skin adorned his body and he slowly drew his claws along each other; the cause of the grating shriek, considering the recent events of the day.

He had time, after all. At least until new order’s came through the Tomb Link


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction felt his body become one again, the electroinc fiber optics that served as nervs reactiviated and all runes went green. He was alive, but not out of trouble. His warriors were slowly moving towards the enemies position, killing all in teir path; but six humans had broken off and were coming for him. 

This was little challenge of course, and Destruction simply reached out and summoned the power that was within him. It suddenly came, and he caste it out at them ,killing 5 of them instanly without trying. the six looked around at the blood mist that encircled him, not sure what too do and only just realising that his pals were gone. Too late, Destruction surged forward at inhumane speeds and impaled him on his weapon, lifting him up and then throwing him off. 

Signalling to the rest of his Necron, he saw that he only had 11 left, but that was more than enough, and they advanced forward making short work of the humans


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending moved from cover and aimed. As energy focused into his weapon one of the human teams wheeled as their leader shouted. The destroyer cared not for the words, but the reaction was what caught his attention. As the deadly green blast speared into the flank of one of the remaining heavy tanks weaponry moved to counter him. The track tore itself apart as the sponsor weapon went silent for the last time. 

Unending had no time to watch the destruction unfold. He was forced back into cover by an overwhelming tide of fire. A cannon shell slammed into the ground several feet away causing him to rock. As the lift platform adjusted to keep Unending steady a blast of blinding light speared into his shoulder. Las blasts began to saturate the area as the destroyer silently and effortlessly disappeared between several buildings. 

The humans had found one of the great threats to their remaining armor. Unending may have no true care for himself, but he did recognize that he would be needed. No matter what the humans did to his body he would be reborn. There was a problem however, it would take time and that was something they simply may not have. As Unending felt the small creatures within his phylactery begin their work again as he tried to plan for his next action. It was then he saw the pylons. With the damage Unending had received it would take some time before he was completely effective, and with the remaining vehicles squarely in the sites of several others he was sure they could finish the job, or the pylons would reach down and rub the living from existence. *Disengaging* Unending sent to the others as he quietly disappeared, heading toward the massive structures. Behind him the remaining destroyer was released to the command of the others so it would continue its work of ending the living.


Close to his destination Unending turned onto an open street beside a pile of rubble. There at the edge of the broken building one of the living was crouched. This one held a device in one hand while speaking into a communications device. A shard of memory entered his mind. So long ago he remembered something like this, only he would have been in the place of the human. He was a spotter. As the heavy gauss cannon crackled to life Unending wondered why. Why does the living always fight their end? Did they not see what a gift death is? The artillery spotter felt the tingle, and the surprise. He saw the light flash before his eyes were atomized, but he never saw what struck him.

*Observer* Unending called through the link, but there was no reply. *Observer* he tried once more. The destroyer glanced around the ruined cityscape. If the mighty pylons were to end the Living they would need time to come online, and by now the artillery would have their position. The destroyer quickly made up his mind, and began to sweep through the tombs information before finally finding the data he would need.


Once the communication frequency was unlocked it didn't take long for Unending to find the artillery batteries. The vehicles were two kilometers to the north of the city. Infantry moved around the vehicles as the destroyer approached from the west. Loaders were already preparing their first salvo. Unending realized he had to move fast.


The first blast came as a surprise to the battery. A spear of green light pierced through the ammunition storage of the first vehicle. The heavy shells ignited in rapid succession turning the vehicle into a ball of flame and slag. The infantry spun to meet the new foe as commanders hurried their crews into action.


Unending fired again spearing another metal beast in its flank. The gun crew screamed as one was reduced to atoms, and another was sprayed with slag from the armor. The infantry were closing at a run. The destroyer would only get one more shot before he was engaged. Truthfully there was little concern for himself. The Necrons would need the structures to assist them, and the cannon posed a threat to them now. Energy arced up the destroyers back as he targeted the vehicle again. This time the blast struck something more vital. Flames ripped through plating as the fuel lines ruptured bathing the vehicle in smoke and heat. The crew screamed as they were consumed, but still the living came. 

Their last cannon prepared to fire as Unending called through the link. *Observer *he called *Reinforce*. There was no reply. *Reinforce Me*he called as the first lasrifles began to fire. The destroyer began to relocate to buy some more time, but if it cost him this body he would kill that last gun.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Dead...*

With Shadow safely locked away, Observer returned his attention to the battle above. 

_Hmmm, the destroyer needs aid._ He shot a glance to the power levels. The humans were almost bled dry, and the power conduits Shadow had found were now supplying energy to the tomb complex. Excellent. He activated the pylons formation, selecting the prime targets, and left them to their own devices. He then teleported to the main sarcophagus chamber, and stood before Lord Fate`s casket. 

_'Observer, is it ready...?'_ Fate asked. 

'The pylons are active, My Lord.' Observer replied. 'Energy level has reached sustainability, and our own generators have been restored. Shall I revive you now?' 

_'The fleet...'_ Fate replied. _'Awaken the fleet, that we may prepare to pursue immediately. Revive me... after.'_

'As you wish.' Observer bowed. The royarch`s reasoning was sound, the fleet would take longer to fully restore than the body of Fate himself. He made the necessary arrangements, and tremors began to permeate the ground as elsewhere on the planet, the crust split apart and the ships began to rise...


--- --- --- 


All: The pylons and obelisks have come online, and begin to bombard what is left of the Imperial forces before demolishing the city and opening fire on the unseen Imperial ships in orbit. All you need to do is finish off what few stragglers you were already dealing with, before phasing back to the primary repair bay of the tomb. 

Once there, you may summon spyders and scarabs to see to any necessary repairs and maintenance. Whether you wish to converse with your fellows is up to you. Observer has not yet arrived in the chamber, and you cannot help but notice that Shadow is also absent... 


ooc: Easy update, before we get to the more business side of the Rp.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

The Flayed Ones loped through the alleyways, hunting.

Mortals ran before them, survivors of the massacre, each hoping against hope that they would be able to outrun the tireless killers or link up with a friendly force.
Taint ran on all fours, flensing blades curled enough that they would not hinder movement, he paused on the edge of a rooftop, green eyes balefully glaring down at the humans who had halted for a moments respite. These were the last of the stragglers and even now the noose was tightening, the remaining cohort of Terror was now linked to Taint, as was th Flayed One, Terror followed Taints commands because of his experience in these type of skirmishes; for if nothing else, Taint was a hunter, one who reveled in tracking down and slaughtering prey.

*:..Now..:* At Taint's command the Flayed Ones abandoned their perches and tore into the survivors in a flurry of blades and blood.

With all the living in that Taint had been sent against dead or gone, the Flayed One was the first to phase back into the Tomb Complex. The first thing he noticed was the absence of Shadow, the Wraith was usually first to arrive but it was plain to see that Taint was alone, other then the survivor of his cohort.

A thought summoned tiny repair scarabs, they swarmed in their multitudes over Taint and the remaining Flayer, performing the necessary repairs to the systems that had been damaged during the earlier battle.
It was good to have some time to think inside the Complex instead of the surface, where one had to be alert even when the enemies had been dealt with.
Taint sat back on his haunches, servos whining briefly as he settled; his cohort copied the move and they waited unmoving for the others and the Observer to arrive, the slow drip of coagulating blood the only sound other then the ever-present hum of the Complex.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Destruction watched as his warriors moved off and hacked the rest of the humans to peices, thewn turned and destroyed the remaining vehicles; totally annihilating the convoy. Destruction turned to the human he had pinned under his weapon, it's vital signs fading rapidly, but he wanted answers.

"Human, I am Destruction, and I am the bringer of your death. But first a question, why do you fight?" The human, even through the excrusiating pain, still managed a look of confusion as it tried to summon an answer in it's ying mind.

"T..to.....protect," it spat as blood poured forth on it's uniform. It grabbed a blade and tried to stab his leg, but it was weak and the blade deflected away. It took one last gasp, then faded as the breath slowly hissed out of it and it's life was gone; but Destruction had his answer. He was perplexed true perplexed as any Necron could be when thinking of such things, the emotion of wanting to protect. As he summoned his remaining forces and teleported back to the tomb complex he was still deep in thuoght as the bettles surrounded him for repairs and his world went black.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending aimed as the living moved back into range to fire again. The energy weapon impacts began to tinked against his chassis. The green spear of energy slashed through the air and slammed into the vehicle. One of the crewmen denigrated. The inside armor of the vehicle melted under the impact, but the vehicle held. Several sections of the destroyer’s torso were beginning to heat up giving his a small heat shimmer. 

As the loader reached across the controls toward the trigger there was a strange sensation. His hair raised as an energy discharge built. The man’s eyes traced up as an arc of energy slammed into the vehicle.

Unending watched as the last tank disappeared in a blinding light. The living turned in terror. They watched as the light fell, for many it was the last thing they saw. The searing light erupted outward blinding and cooking several of them. The others scattered with no objective. The destroyer leveled his weapon and relieved several of their existence.

Moments later in the darkened tomb complex Unending hovered into place within the repair bay. Ahead of him one of the massive spyders moved. *Repair **the destroyer ordered as his own internal systems worked. In silence he hovered looking around the room all that had returned was one of the flayed ones and a warrior. Of the others there was no sign. Metal scraped against metal as the destroyer silently floated waiting for the call to battle again.*


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Death Awakening...*

Destruction and Taint flexed their newly repaired joints, while Unending and Reaper hovered silently overhead. From what intertomb chatter they could hear between the tomb guardians, it seemed that the Wraith Shadow had been imprisoned within the depths, for what betrayal they could not know. 

With a crackling and a green Flash, Observer stood among them. 

'Shadow has betrayed us it seems.' He said, glaring at Taint and Destruction. 'I trust that he was working alone?' 

He then made a simple gesture, and the group was suddenly aboard a ship in orbit. 

'One final task awaits us here.' He said. 'Though the human`s hold on this world is loose and limp, any survivors that escape will bring more of their kind here. We were fortunate that the attack of the warp creatures made it so easy for us.' 

He approached the main command platform. The ship responded to his thoughts, shifting course and approaching an Imperial armada that was attempting to flee the area. 

'I understand that none of you are ship commanders, but our power is still stretched thin, and I must ask of you to assist me in this venture.' 

Four Dirge Raiders appeared alongside Observer`s Shroud Cruiser. With another blink, each of the necrons was on the command deck of one of the ships. They looked out over a ragtag fleet of human ships. There were seven military vessels, escorting almost a dozen civilian ships full of refugees. 

None could be allowed to escape. 

(Taint and Reaper advance from the right flank. There are three cruisers and six refugee shuttles. If you engage the civilian vessels first, the cruisers will return fire, but if you target the cruisers first, the shuttles may escape. 

Destruction and Unending attack from the left. Four cruisers escort five shuttles. Same parameters as above. 

Remember, you can co-ordinate your attacks so that one of you draws cruiser fire while the other takes out the shuttles.) 

- - -​
Deep within the tomb complex depths, a lone immortal stood sentry over a captive wraith suspended within a phase disruption field. Tasked with this most important of missions, Deathbringer glared at Shadow, only able to guess at the wraith`s thoughts and motivations. Shadow glared back, a thought formulating in his mind even as the immortal held his silent vigil.

(All seems well, until after a few moments of a few hours, Shadow somehow wrenched himself free of the energy field. You must re-secure him at any cost, but be aware he is stronger and faster than you.) 




Just in case you are unfamiliar with necron vessels, the Dirge Raiders you are flying are much quicker than anything we are fighting and carry weaponry the equal of heavy cruisers of other races. Really, this should be little more than target practice.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint was not impressed with this task in the slightest. How long had it been since he had flown a vessel? How long had it been since this vessel had even flown? Damn that Observer, who the hell did he think he was asking Taint of all necrons to do something like this.

Reluctantly, he stepped onto the command dais, and as he did so a fleeting memory crossed his vision.

_'How does it handle? What does it feel like?' A young boy`s face looked up at him as he steered towards the dock.

'It feels like riding a massive sky chariot.' He replied, his lips curled upwards into a grin.
_
Taint recoiled several steps suddenly, his mind racing. What was that?! A memory? An illusion? Involuntary shuddering wracked his form before he noticed movement on the view screen. One of the Imperial cruisers was coming about, preparing to fire. Taint shook the vision from his mind, stepping back onto the dais and accessing the control matrix.

The ship lurched into motion seamlessly, the inertia less drive ensuring that no movement could be felt. He brought the vessel out of the enemy`s firing arc, powering up the weapons of his raider as he did so. 

Taint idly stroked a claw along the dais’ raised platform, drawing a groove in the metal, which flowed together almost immediately, the living metal repairing itself.
He piloted the craft smoothly, accessing engrams that had been lying unused and long forgotten, it was odd that he was only able to access them now, but that was most likely due to the suddenness of him finding himself commanding a Dirge class raider.

He turned his attention to the view screen and interfaced fully with the ships controls.

The rider vessel pivoted smoothly, moving gracefully from the path of incoming munitions, close-range gauss flayers destroyed the ordnance that had managed to lock on.
A green glow emanated from the underside of the prow as the gauss cannon charged its emitters before firing upon the closest military ship. Taint went about his task methodically, knowing that crippling a mighty cruiser of the Imperium was a greater loss then the thousands of souls upon the fleeing civilian vessels, as what were a few thousand lives in an empire spanning across billions of planets?

They could, unfortunately, always be replaced, while the loss of a warship was something the Imperium mourned.

The stricken cruiser trembled as the beam of energy tore into it, flaying entire decks of reinforced adamantium and atomizing hapless crew. It’s plasma reactor gave out, disintegrating the remainder of the sip in a nimbus of retina-searing light.

The Dirge raider retargeted, this time locking onto the engines of a refugee shuttle, he would strand that one and deal with the occupants shortly, at Taint’s leisure.
He accessed the tomb link and spoke to the others, advising them on an attack formation.
*:..I will draw the ire of the attack cruisers, Destruction, I require your aid in that task..:*

As he transmitted, Taint was forced into evasive action as he drew the full fury of the surviving military ships. He would need Destruction’s aid or suffer damage.
*
:..Reaper, Unending; attack the civilian vessels, claiming their lives may be but one drop in the ocean of life but the fear as their lives are extinguished is well worth that, do you not agree?...:*

Taint presumed they would follow his suggestion, as it was one of the more logical ways to deal with the fleeing ships.

Yes, mused Taint as he settled into the role of piloting the raider, I have done this before.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending stared at the command platform. It had been countless lifetimes since he had stood among the stars. Somewhere a memory of the blackness entered his mind. As the destroyer floated into place he saw it.

The command dias came to life removing him from the command room, and placing him in the blackness. There was silence and dark stretching on in every direction. It was beautiful. Darkness stretched out around him, broken only by the specks of distant stars. If they were extinguished it would be perfect.

Unending brought himself back and began to peer closer. There was a world nearby, and other craft floating against the void. With a single thought the ship slid forward, then back. It felt as though he was just floating upon his destroyer body, only he could move in any direction he chose. Freedom, something the destroyer found frightening.

There was a flash. Unending turned, no the ship, turned to face a foe. The living foes were moving to guard their evacuation shuttles. *Pointless *Unending thought across the link as his raider flashed forward. 

The raider slid through the void easily closing the distance between it and the fleeing foes. With a single thought the weapons systems reacted sending an arc of green energy flashing against the void. The energy twitched and spread until it struck one of the cruisers. Energy shields flared to life as green bolts of energy fingered out looking for weakness. A return salvo flashed past. As it did the energy arc struck home. 

It was like watching a bolt of lightning strike a tree. THe outer hull buckled and split as the energy worked along it leaving venting decks and shattered plating behind. Lights and engines pulsed twice as the arc reached the engineering core. The primary reactor felt the full force of the smaller craft. A moment later the cruiser belched forth it's final volley before the system overloaded and the craft was left floating as atmosphere vented into the nothing of space.
Compared to the destroyer's body this craft held infinite power. Why had Unending never used one of these craft before. The lightning arcs dwarfed his gauss cannon in power and magnitude. Compaired to single combat this was so.. efficient.

*:..Reaper, Unending; attack the civilian vessels, claiming their lives may be but one drop in the ocean of life but the fear as their lives are extinguished is well worth that, do you not agree?...:
*Unending looked at the other war vessels as they began to close. *No* he replied *Warships First*. As the raider speared across the void toward the foe Unending reached out with three separate arcs of energy. They slammed into the fleeing civilian craft. The craft did not have military shields, or armor. It almost made the destroyer laugh as two of the ships were almost gutted by the simple attack. He turned his attention to the warships. Reaper would be able to finish the fleeing living, and be able to assist. They would all die, and Unending would be one step closer to his eternal slumber.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His armour rippled with a silvery hue no more, smeared with dust and rubble it glittered no more, yet two green eyes shone through the darkness, fixed upon the moving convoy which trundled towards his makeshift barricade, wheeling around, confused and disorientated by the great pillar of malice in a deserted realm.

"Come to your doom little ones. I am death incarnate."

In the dust behind him others shifted, weapons coming to bear, green power celles emerging from the mud.

"Wait for the rear or the side, our weapons will merely ping off the front armour. Pick your moment" 

Smiles erupted as the machines trundled forwards, the angles opening as troop tansports flanked the great battle tanks.

Weak points emerged in his vision and he outlied them, the immortals minds shifting their iron bodies impercetably as they realigned there shots.

"Wall... Open fire"


10 immortals emerged atop the rampart, blasts slamming into the troop transports and the deathbringer snarled as they rocked and swayed, the suprised shouts and pained cries of the troops within an endorphin high he had not felt, not experienced for centuries, nay millenia.

Hits peppered the hulls and now the dug outs joined the assault, jets of green light sending vehicles spinning into reverse, pinwheeling away searching for cover. 

The great guns of the destroyers joined the fray, savage beams of light tearing rents in the hardiest of the battle tanks, great pluming explosions of metal and shrapnel piercing the bodies of those that spilled from transports that lay, tracks disabled, drive shafts merely kicking dust up in scything plumes.

Screams rippled through the air as guardsman tore forth to the cover of the great mounds of earth within which they hid.

Destruction and terror, and he was yet to fire a shot and maniacal laughter rang within his mind as his subconscious bathed in the glory of the slaughter.

Mercy be he was back... he had lived up to his name once more.

As he strode from cover, no longer in subterfuge, triumphant, blaster raised, flesh flayed away from chalk coloured bone by every blast of his gauss weapon the deathbringer laughed.

Red diffused over the green and the warscythe slid from his back to slide through the throats of humans.

It was minutes later when he cut open a chimera, standing in the doorway, his eyes shone blood red in the darkness even as las fire stormed against his armoured shell.

10 minutes later he emerged, his eyes green once more, his amour coated in the deep crimson of human vitura.
_____________________________________________________

Sentry duty, he cursed his errors and lauded his results, tossing and turning possibilites in his mind.

Could he truly be being punished.

His eyes fixed upon the wraith held immobile before him and he snarled as he shifted his warscythe from hand to hand.

What had this wretch done, to be locked so.

Hours passed and the deathbringer watched on, the ticking of time marked by the slap of his warscythe, left hand, right hand, left hand, right hand.

The monotonous metronome of metal on metal, eyes fixed upon the jet black form.

The eyes were blank, held motionless by the statis in which he lay.

Statuesque, a subtle beauty to his form, untouched, at one with his surroundings.

Then green eyes flickered and burst into blazing life.
They fixed upon him and the deathbringer knew, he was not being punished.

He started forward, striding forth to end the life as a long talon pulled from the field with a crackle of shimmering lightening that flashed outwards in a graceful arc leaving scorch marks upon the ceiling. A second talon pulled forth, little fires spreading as wires sparked. The wraith dropped forward, pivoting even as the warscythe raised to remove his head.

A deep slash raked the deathbringers ribbed armour and now the wraith was away upon the other side of the room claws raised.

A gauss blast ricocheted off the deathbringers heavy armour and he snarled as the pair fell into a circle, eyes narrowed

The warscythe flashed across the diameter and the shadow flitted away with a ghostly laugh

Idle curiosity burnt at the deathbringers mind

"What did you do wraith, what landed you in the jaws of death?"

The warscythe flittered again and they began to circle once more, punctuated by the regular flit of the deathbringers scythe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Observer would have smiled as the last of the human vessels was lost to the cold embrace of the void. Taint and Unending had shown remarkable talent as vessel commanders, despite both their distaste for space borne combat. He sent his affirmations that the task was complete, giving orders to hold positions for a short time. 

Taint and Unending can take this oppurtunity to reflect and/or communicate if you wish. Completely optional.

Observer`s Scythe cruiser returned to orbit the dead world they had just left, extending his mind engrams to the surface to check what progress had been made. 

Fate`s chamber was still fairly slow on progress to revivification. However he noted that several other chambers had been powered up. Locating one he remembered, he teleported the warrior aboard, turning to face the immortal and begin the initial diagnostic. 

Plague, make your introduction to Observer. He gives you a brief check over then decides you are functioning correctly.

Observer then contacted Deathbringer`s chamber to ensure that Shadow was still secure. Deathbringer responded in the affirmative...

With all in order, Observer led the armada, disappearing into the void faster than any eyes could track.

--- --- ---​
Deathbringer was not prepared for Shadow`s agility and ferocity. Despite his underestimation, he had mamaged to hold the wraith at bay but for how much longer he wasn`t sure. The two of them squared off, preparing another charge, when suddenly a third figure stepped away from the observation terminal in the room. He was necron, wearinga Lord class body enveloped in a veil that obscured his form. An ornate scythe was clutched in one hand, reminiscent of the Death God`s own weapon. 

*'Didn`t you hear the incoming call?' *He asked, his tone mocking yet strangely familiar to them both. *'Don`t worry, I answered for you. Observer is convinced that everything is fine.' *

He laughed, dropping into a combat position and brandishing his weapon threateningly. *'But I am afraid you have both forfeited your existence.'*

You both instantly recognise this individual as a Reaper-Class Assassin, one of few constructs designed to eliminate wayward servants of the royarchy. Despite the obvious mistake, he has designated you both as marked targets, you have no choice but to disengage your previous combat and fight for your lives against this newcomer.

--- --- ---​
The planet below was covered in jungle, and yet there was a stange unliving quality to it. 

*'The target is somewhere down there.'* Observer said. *'The one who stole our Royarch Fate`s weapon. Locate and slay the thief, and bring the weapon to me. I am going to send you down at once nearest the strongest energy signal I can locate. My vessel will remain in orbit and maintain the link from here.'* 

The necrons aligned themselves in close formation, allowing the teleportation beam to envelope them. In a flash of green, Taint, Unending and Plague found themselves in the midst of a firelit settlement. Small tents made of animal skin dotted the place, and a large fire provided light from the centre of the group. Around the fire were huddled a number of humans dressed in primitive garb. 

From the looks of it, they were performing some kind of ritual. 

Though they have not noticed you, you know well the perils of warp craft. Do you seek to stop this act despite being heavily outnumbered? Or is it preferable to exploit the fact that you were thankfully unnoticed and move along rather than engage their vastly superior numbers. Bear in mind that Observer detected an energy signal in the vicinity, and you _weren`t_ specifically instructed to investigate...


----------



## SwarmTyrant (Jan 8, 2011)

"Unit 546, Immortal Class. Status: Operational." Plague said as his eyes lit to life and he began to teleport to the observer. Falling to the ground a inch or two Plague uses the motion of falling to go on his knee and bow. "Plague, at your service." he moans, slowly standing back up he trys to loosen his stiff limbs. Obviously not having moved for a long time, whether this is because Plague stood unmoving as a guard for so long or because he was destroyed and had his legs lying around for a while is up to speculation.

Having landed on the planet Plague cocks his Gauss Blaster upward, crouching down to help avoid detection. They may not see them now, but it will help in the likely event that one of them quickly glances around. "Perfect, they are unsuspecting mongrels, ready to fall before us and join our ranks." Plague tells the others quitely "We should attack them, and stop whatever they are doing before it brings us harm. Our lord Fate's weapon is rather powerful, so would it not emit great energy? They could be wasting it's power, worshipping it beyond our sight." Continuing to stare at the chanting he quicklet checks over his weapon before focusing back on the mongrels "Either way assaulting them will prove beneficial, and how could they possibley harm our unnatural forms? With rocks and clubs?" he concludes just as he begins to aim his weapon and slowly step back to gain a distance advantage.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Unending*

Unending floated in silence when the flash of green dissipated. Nearby the 'new' immortal who had been identified as Plague crouched. Floating nearby the destroyer scanned the area. Memory engrams flared to life behind the green glowing eyes. *
Classification: Living. Species: Human. Weaponry: Primitive, Warpcraft Capable. Threat Evaluation: Minimal. Orders: Retrieve **Royarch Weapon** Slay Thief… Orders: **Retrieve **Royarch Weapon** Destroy Thief**… Destroy Living


Warpcraft **Interference*Unending said as he scanned the area. *Destroy Interference *he said before the green arcs of energy began to travel up his spine. These creatures were willing to dabble in warp power like the old ones, they would be cleansed like them as well. *Destroy Living* the destroyer said just before he fired. 

In the circle of chanting and motion a green spear of energy vaporized one of the individuals. There was no hiding now. Unending swung to a fresh target. One step closer to the silence,one step closer to unending slumber.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

*:..Join our ‘ranks’ Plague?..:* Came Taints voice over the tomb link, as once again the Flayed One was neglecting to vocalize beyond a low, _needy_ hiss. 

*:..They are not of the Pariah-stock, only their life force can we harvest but that is not out task..: *Though he longed for their skins, their flesh, their _life_ he was restraining himself so that the main task could be pursued and completed.
*:..Warp magic, Immortal. Sundering, cleaving, tearing..: *
Taints thoughts began to descend into a fugue state, himself becoming silent and contemplating, memories, old and new; of spilt blood, broken bones and of _healing_
These thought, these memories faded to the back of Taints mind, he would reflect later.

Taints preference and option of moving on was eliminated by Unending’s decision to advance and destroy the warp dabblers. The Flayed One held back a moment after the Destroyer initiated the attack, before the constant niggling, the need, the want; drove Taint from the thornbushes he had been sheltering amongst, the hooked brambles tearing at his flesh-adorned limbs.

He loped forward on all fours, flensing blades gouging the ground as he moved purposefully around the edge of the encampment; he used the sudden confusion of Unending’s gauss fire to move unseen, getting closer to the center of the ritual. The few that spotted him did not live long enough to raise an alarm.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shadow+Deathbringer: Proceed with previous update.

--- --- ---

Unending`s unremitting hatred immediately alerted the human cultists of the necrontyr presence. Taint`s instincts served him well, immediately vanishing into the shadows of the jungle and taking victims by surprise. The Destroyer`s fist shot had cut a lethal swathe through the massed throng of humans, and thanks to the surprise and lethality, roughly half the surviving humans had simply fled into the wilderness.

As Unending continues to give way to his sole desire, he finds himself assailed by dozens of the humans at once. They attempt to beat him down with clubs and spears, but his ancient metal form is impervious to such futile attacks. Their defiance awakens a fury in him unlike any you have ever felt before... 

Taint has slipped into the main section of the human village, seeking skins to add to his collection. After a short period of hunting, he stumble into a tent where a group of children huddle together. The face of a young boy in particular seems to awaken a very unpleasant memory that you thought you had long since banished... 

Plague had surveyed the situation from the beginning, seeing what his cursed and infected allies could not see with the same clarity. At the beginning of their attack the village elder, who had been conducting some sort of ceremony, fled into a tent central to the village. The inherant instability of the Destroyer curse and the flayer virus reaches its height during combat, so your allies cannot be relied upon at this stage.

Plague, fight your way to the elder`s tent and find him. Take him alive if possible, the information he holds will be invaluable if Observer is able to interrogate him.


___


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If he had had lungs they would have wheezed and gasped.

If he had had muscles they would have burned, seered with the heat of a star god's rage.

If he had known despair he would have drowned in its icy depths.

He knew only pride, honour and hate, and they consumed his bitter soul.

He had held his own, outmatched, his armour scratched but not pierced, his warscythe born with brutish skill. He had deflected and attacked the air, scythe shredding the cloak as the wraith flittered away upon the darkness

The shadow still remained encased within the chamber, his warscythe crossed his body to block the doorway.

The wraith lingered as his eyes flittered across the resolute sentinel that bared his path.

His left leg bent, ready to spring and the deathbringer responded in kind to defend, left sliding backward and bending, his weight his weapon, unmoving unshifting.

A snarl crossed the deathbringers lips as a smile slid across the wraiths.

A smile that faded as ice doused their souls in the form of a finger unfuling between them, once obscured by the dancing lightening of the unoccupied statis he drifted from the shadows.

A golden blade, lethal mimicry of the death gods own blade glittering in his hand.

Tall his form was obscured by a veil that feiled to conceal the pure power of mortality within every inch.

The cloak fluttered as if in a high breeze, the veil sliding back to reveal pure green eyes, so alike to others, yet they froze his very soul, encased it in the terror.

His demise was near, survival was paramount. 

'Didn`t you hear the incoming call?' 

Mockery laced the beings tone, at odds with the comforting warmth of familiarity echoed in its melodies.

The deathbringer's head tilted and he let loose the tiniest of snarls, masking his fear, chanelling anxiety into anger
Survival was paramount

'Don`t worry, I answered for you. Observer is convinced that everything is fine.' 

The being moved with a lightening pace, a flourish of its weapon and it dropped to combat stance and the deathbringer mimicked in kind, his own weapon coming to bear.

'But I am afraid you have both forfeited your existence.'

A reaper, he bore the mark of a reaper.

Such an error, how? why?

It mattered not, survival was paramount, for his family, for his pride.

"I forfeit nothing. My life is not the one that is wayward"

His warscythe planted upon floor with a resounding crack and his gauss blaster slid into his hand.

"Nor is my accuracy" he snarled

Three pulses fired directly into the assassin before he dropped the weapon and charged forward warscythe in two hands.

Fuck the wraith, survival was paramount.


----------



## SwarmTyrant (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking upon his allies Plague does the closest thing that a Skeletal Robot Destroyer of Life could make of a groan, which came out more of as a screeching hiss. Shaking his head he was dissapointed in the Destroyers rage and carelessness/ the flayed ones hunter primal instincts and lack of control of them. "Might as well aid them a little bit" Plague says to no one in particular, raising his weapon he fires several rounds into the mob spraying and praying. Not really caring if his shots land, as they are mainly to scare the primitive fools and hopefully send them packing.

Convinced that he's helped these fools enough he changes his priority onto the elder, and continues on his sneaking ways until he got as close as he thought he could be without detection. Glancing back over at the carnage Plague had to place his hand over his face to cover his shame/annoyance, if this was the kind of people he would be working with regularly then plague could already tell how every mission would play out. Continuing towards the tent he notices guards patrolling around the elders tent/ standing guard. They seemed few in numbers, most of them most likely charging towards that wrathful Destroyer, Unending was it? It was a clear sign that these were the elites or most devoted some probably even both. He didn't want to release to much sound, no that would alert the elder and make this a messy job. It was time to get cunning.

Spotting the closest guard to the shrub that Plague was hiding in the Necron soon began making rustling noises, crack twigs, and move pebbles aside. Once the guard moves towards the bush Plague will become dead silent, lying as low to the ground as possible and attaching as much dirt/fauna as he can to his armor. Once the guard is within arms reach Plague will jolt his hand forward, cusping the guards mouth and wrapping his hand as far across the guards head as possible, swiftly dragging in the guard into the shrub and twisting his head until a soft crack is heard. Plague would then continue to do this for as many guards as possible, and once they wise up Plague will merely rise from the brush and activate his Nightmare wargear, paralyzingly the guards long enough to dispatch of what few remain quietly.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Again another of the weak living disappeared as another shot speared through it. Unending only felt the same hate, a smoldering logical hate. This had served him well for centuries before the long slumber, and still served well. The destroyer watched as so many of the things ran. Pointless, if it was not him then age itself would end these things. Why did they fight it? Was it their will to live, to try to delay death as long as they could?

Several of the living charged. They came for the destroyer wielding rock spears, and rough wooden clubs. *Pointless* the metal figure said as the energy buildup arced across his spine. The energy ripped through one of the charging things and arced into another behind it. As the first spear clanked harmlessly against the metal Unending turned. They were like ants. They swarmed forward and pressed into him before Unending moved away.

Somewhere deep inside the hate twisted. It had been so long since Unending had faced against primitives like this. They fought for their short flicker lives, and for what purpose? To simply die later? 
*NO* the destroyer said as clubs slammed into his metal form. *YOU DIE NOW *

A human screamed as a metallic hand clamped to its face.
This was what Unending was meant for.

Unyielding fingers pressed down as the metal thing squeezed. 
Long ago he had realized the true nature of those he served, and became as they needed him.

The jaw snapped first turning the scream into a gurgling mess. 
There was no reason to stay as the others were.

Blood sprayed as the skull collapsed, and then there was silence. 
They stood on legs, like the living, and held their ancient forms, forms from before the necron existed.

One of these wrenches dead so many more to kill, so many more to destroy.
They clung to what was, not what is. They were like these who refused what was to come. Unending knew his purpose, the purpose of all those who had embraced the C’tans curse, even if they did not. The destroyer’s hate twisted into rage beneath a cold metal skin.

*I AM DOOM!*
The destroyer spun launching a pair of human’s from his back. Energy flashed out destroying a hut after spearing through one of the humans. The bloody hand snatched another living creature from the ground and hurled it skyward. 

*I AM DESTRUCTION!*
Unending’s hand grabbed another of the insects by its arm. With a pop and a scream the necron spun wielding the living as a weapon slamming it into another of the insignificant things. The pair slammed into a nearby hut.

*I WILL NEVER STOP!*
The metal attacker spun again. Using his cannon like some kind of spear the destroyer charged into another of the pitiful creatures. The strike was meant to be brutal, it was meant to be devastating, and it was meant to bring pain. The weapon hammered into the ground with a wet thud, and a sickly snap. When it was raised again a screaming living muzzle leveled toward the scrambling mass near the fleshy weapon he had used seconds before.

*I AM UNENDING!*
Terror and horror filled faces as green energy discharged from the destroyer’s spine. The weapon fired. Skin burnt as the green glow speared into its target, but it did not end not as it should. The destroyer continued the blast and swept to one side. The drain was intense lowering the weapon’s potential over the few seconds, but against the unarmored targets it did not matter. The beam sliced and cut as it traversed atomizing torsos, and arms. The screaming impaled thing was not untouched. As the energy exited the weapon some flashed back. 

When Unending finally ended his onslaught the corpse crumbled to the ground. He looked at the destruction his moments of fury had brought. There were many dead, and so many more to finish. The destroyer spun allowing his hate to continue to pour forth. In its wake there was silence, and little more than atomizing dust. So much more was to be destroyed, so many living sent to nothing, and the ancient destroyer would not stop until it was done.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Cut. Conscious thought subdued, only vague instinctual actions dictating where he went. Cut. Another bright stream of red, so bright it flares, life ebbed from the human, drifting off in an enticing crimson river as the lights dimmed. Taint paused momentarily to burrow into the cooling body, tearing into it with the calculating coldness of one who knows the anatomy of the body well, he emerged drenched in viscera, entrails hanging from his skeletal frame.
*:..No, no, not right, it’s not mine.. Have to…find..my-..:*

He growled and slouched off, claws dragging on the ground, gouging deep ain the blood-soaked dirt, a shudder wracked his body as he blindly cut down three more primitives, cowering in fear yet still trying to attack, to ward off death with feeble blows or plaintive cries. He left the bodies in pieces, their flesh, their bone, their blood too damaged to entice even the ghoulish Taint into salvaging them.

They fell back from him, the death in their midst, there were less fighters here, most having gone to attack 
So fragile, their life was, such a small spark; so easily extinguished. The Flayed One reached for a female, blades covered in drying gore, but a soft cry distracted him, he left the weeping human, who was sprawled upon the earth, crippled from a hamstringing slice he did not recall making.

The cries drew him towards a crude tent, his bloodlust and hate momentarily forgotten, curiosity took their place, Taint had not felt that emotion in a long time, he parted the entry way and ducked inside, baleful green eyes adjusting immediately; revealing the cowering forms of youths.

Targeting sensors alighted upon the huddled figures, flickering over faces for a moment before disappearing. No threat, none at all.
He entered, shifting around to block the only exit, much to the fear of the children, a glimmer of satisfaction at the panic that raced through their veins. A hunter though Taint was, he was also possessed of cruelty, that had always been a useful trait when serving Lord Misery, as Taint was usually tasked with sowing as much fear and discord as possible.

The silent killer reached out a claw, simply to illicit a reaction; he got one, though not what was expected: One of the older children, a boy; batted away the blade away with a piece of wood. It was surprise more than anything that prevented Taint from retaliating and removing the child's limbs. That face, he knew it, or at least one like it

And so the ghoul-like machine crouched with a hiss, engrams bringing old, so old, things to the fore; and he remembered.


_No, it...it cannot have happened!? Why them? Why damn you?
His fist raised in anger, bloody from lashing out in hurt rage at anything within range, tears streamed down his face as he fell to his knees; sobs wracking his body._


Taint shuddered, jolting out of the memory with a low growl, what was it doing loose? They had promised! But then, what were their promises worth when no one cared to argue a point?
He gave an unintelligible machine-shriek and fled the tent, leaving bits of flesh behind him; his one desire at that moment was to flee, to escape the painful remembrance.

Taint did not go too far, simply shutting down his higher thoughts for a short time and reverting to hunter-killer mode, though even in this near mindless state the Flayed One avoided the areas where there were children.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

The robed necron leaped straight up, easily somersaulting over Deathbringer`s shots and landing heavily before him. He lashed out with the haft end of his weapon, knocking the blaster from the Immortal`s grip before he could react. Shadow darted in from behind, claws flaring with energy to tear the assassin apart. Deathbringer saw this move and leaped forth, catching the reaper tight and doing his best to keep the other necron immobile so the wraith could finish his work. Almost instantly however, the assassin was gone, having vanished from the Immortal`s grasp. Shadow barely stopped himself in time before impacting, and for a few moments both of them stood immobile, awaiting the reaper`s eventual return... 

It came within moments, a massive blade spearing through Shadow`s chest and pinned him to the floor. 

'Not bad.' The Reaper spoke. 'Now, you have a choice. I have use for your talents, and if you agree, I will let you both continue to serve. The true traitor is neither of you, but the Observer. I will require your assistance to eliminate this most devious of targets. What say you?!'

The two of you have a choice to make, submit to Sin Harvester`s service, or fight an unwinnable battle. Search your soul, give him your answer.

* * *​
The sun was beginning to get lower in the sky, and many of the villagers were beginning to grow bolder. With the approaching darkness, they drew courage. 

Unending swung a heavy metal fist. Moments ago, such a strike had decapitated a flimsy human. This time however, it merely knocked him back several paces. This was not possible. The Destroyer was given pause for a few moments, unable to comprehend the villager`s increasing strength and resilience. At that moment, the sun vanished and the forest grew dark. As one, the humans cried out in savage joy and charged en masse. There was now a dark energy burning in their eyes as if they are... no, they _are_, possessed. 

You are completely surrounded, and even retreat will not be easy. Somehow even their spears and arrows have become charged with dark energy, and you simply cannot afford to stay and fight any longer. You have the option of flying beyond their reach, so the next question is, will you retreat or seek out your allies?

Taint shuddered and groaned as the occasional lapse of memory wracked its mind. The fading light seemed to be having an adverse effect on the jungle around it, and despite its sensors registering no life forms in the immediate vicinity, it could have sworn it was being watched. As it made its way back towards the village, still vaguely confused, it came under attack by a group of small shadow creatures that moved almost to quickly for the flayer to react. It swung a claw in return which was likewise dodged, allowing Taint a better look at its attackers. 

There is no mistaking it, these creatures bear the facial features of the children you spared mere minutes ago. With Nightfall, they seem to have become possessed with some kind of dark energy, granting them superior resilience and strength. You can attempt to outrun them, perhaps call Unending for aid, or if you`re feeling lucky you can trigger your Nightmare Shroud and _hope_ that you are scarier than them... 

Plague had the village elder cornered now, but the man was not showing any signs of fear. No, rather he seemed cocky even in the face of death that Plague resembled. The sunlight vanished from the animal hide tent walls and the man`s eyes lit up with a glowing darkness that seemed to defy sensory logic. Plague moved to subdue the man, but found himself thrown backwards by the elder`s suddenly massive strength. Howls of adulation and gusto could be heard outside, and within moments several more of the villagers had stormed into the tent, thge energy radiating from their forms and weapons as they approached.

The choice you make now is critical. You can continue to fight, try and capture the elder though your chances are slim. You can attempt to flee, though you may not make it through the village. Whatever your choice, you will still need to fend off the _three_ villagers that have just stormed the tent. The elder does not intervene yet. 





(ooc: the next update will be two and a half weeks away due to work related travel. I will give a day`s notice when the time comes. )


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The being was too fast, a lithe mass of metal it twisted away, legs pushing down to somersault. Gracefully the body spiralled from the gauss shots, evading the flailing stroke of the warcsythe with a deft twist, knocking him forward with a backhanded slash. The imoortal toppled forward with a bitter snarl, green eyes now blood red with rage.

From the ground, he unfurled the warscythe disgarded on the ground he saw the reapers attention upon the wraith. A blood thirsty shriek he leapt forth to clutch at the writhing assassin, both arms pushing crushing on the assassins frail infrastructure, his strength weighing him down as the wraith recovered and charged, feet pounding upon the floor.

Then the immortal was clutching upon air, whisps of green smoke curling from his empty fingers and he let out a string of curses at the empty air retrieving his weapons he stood back to back with the wraith, eyes scanning the area with feverish intensity.

The crashing of the wraith sent him pinwheeling round to find the assassin standing, blade pinning the shadow to the floor, a deft beautiful stroke, catastrophic yet missing each of the vital systems.

'Not bad.'

The icy voice full of mocking contempt, the sarcasm tainted with a spark of admiration as his eyes fixed upon the deathbringer

'Now, you have a choice. I have use for your talents, and if you agree, I will let you both continue to serve. The true traitor is neither of you, but the Observer. I will require your assistance to eliminate this most devious of targets. What say you?!'

The retort from the deathbringer was immediate

" Proof is required, I have never heard of an assassin gone renegade, yet i am an immortal, the last of a proud line. I would die to protect that heritage. Speak proof of your accusations... or are you words riddled with treachery?"


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Taint hissed in hurt confusion, clawing at his swathing flesh-robes, shredding them and removing sections of his grisly trophies.
The painful memories resurfacing, he forced them down as awareness of his surroundings came to the fore, was he being followed?

His sensors registered nothing til, as he headed back towards the village, he was attacked by small shadowy figures, he recognized them, the children he had spared just a short time ago, they were changed, their faces twisted with hate, possessed of and by a dark power, part of Taint regretted not slaying them when he had had the chance but another part of him cried out to run; just to spare the younglings.

Taint shrank back, unsure of whether to strike or too flee. His hesitant wavering cost him, the claws of one of the possessed children scratching his metallic body, drawing sparks, he retaliated, his own claws lashing out and catching the child-creature in the chest, flinging it backwards. The others pulled back and circled, searching for an opening.

He fled.

They pursued, gleeful cackles telling him that they were enjoying hunting him, he faltered at that thought, _they_ were hunting _him_, a Flayed One, killer of living and harvester of life, he spun, a wordless cry of rage bursting from his vocal processor, his pursuers recoiled, suddenly unsure at the instant change of their enemies mannerism.

Taint hissed in anger, sizing up the possessed children, they were enemies, targets to be slain, skins o be reaped.
For though they were monsters; they still had the minds of children within their core, most likely frightened at the changes wrought upon them.
And what does a child fear but the dark? A thing to exploit, for one such as Taint, a piece of relic-tech was on his side; he snarled and, activating his Nightmare Shroud, melted into the darkness. Even the preternatural senses of the children/monsters could not penetrate his shrouded form, the very core of their souls, children at heart, quailed and ran before the Flayed One.

_He_ was the hunter.

And hunt he shall.


----------

